# HR34: Version 0x054C Issues/Discussion



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for the Summer 2012 release for HR34, version 0x054C

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3031756#post3031756

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## scrotus (Jun 8, 2012)

Got installed last Saturday and my internet was hooked up Monday. All seemed cool until yesterday. Started having HDMI handshake issues. Reset of the box fixed them for the evening. Looked and got the 54C software at 4:21AM Thursday morning. Prior version didn't have the handshake issue.

I tried switching HDMI cables and ports on the TV with no success. PS3 operates normally.

Other than that, the box seems to operate fine. I don't have enough experience with it to compare the other features.

Is there a way to force a downgrade and then turn off automatic downloads of new software?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

scrotus said:


> Is there a way to force a downgrade and then turn off automatic downloads of new software?


No, there is not.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for the Summer 2012 release for HR34, version *0x054B*


 You mean *0x54c*. Cause that whats on my Hr34 as of 5 am yesterday.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Recording start time. Is that a fix for having it start 30 seconds in and having to rewind to get to the beginning.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

damondlt said:


> You mean *0x54c*. Cause that whats on my Hr34 as of 5 am yesterday.


I certainly did mean that, so I fixed it.  Thanks


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Christopher Gould" said:


> Recording start time. Is that a fix for having it start 30 seconds in and having to rewind to get to the beginning.


Yes. It used to lose time through the day if the unit was never put in standby. that should be fixed now.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I certainly did mean that, so I fixed it.  Thanks


 I know you did. It was in your title!


----------



## stevec328 (Apr 27, 2012)

Got 54c yesterday morning. As of right now, it appears to have cured a HDMI handshake issue I was having ( HR-34, Denon 1912, and an older Sony rear projection. Haven't noticed any other issues.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, with 0x054c, I now have the issue that Texas Moose has in the post below. Can I please go back 2 releases, when things were working there best?



texasmoose said:


> +1
> 
> Here's the latest madness that's going on with my HMC:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> Well, with 0x054c, I now have the issue that Texas Moose has in the post below. Can I please go back 2 releases, when things were working there best?


Yep, I have the same Glitch. I've had this since Day one. 3 software releases and no change.

This is the only Glitch mine has that I noticed.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

damondlt said:


> Yep, I have the same Glitch. I've had this since Day one. 3 software releases and no change.
> 
> This is the only Glitch mine has that I noticed.


I get the same glitch, too. What bothers me more is that sometimes when I'm scrolling around in the guide, it takes the guide about 1.5 seconds to respond to a remote command. Why so slow? I'm gonna reboot, but I get tried of rebooting every other day or so. Sometime when I reboot the full guide comes all the way back in about 30 minutes. Sometimes it doesn't come all the way back for about 20 hours. Anybody know why? Thanks!


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Ok, for awhile now my Marantz and HR34 have not played nicely, especially when it comes to pink screens. I recently went back and forth with running thru the Marantz with HDMI, or direct to the display with digi coax to the Marantz. What I've found is it works a lot better with HDMI to the display and coax to the Marantz. I also found, after noticing odd things with the picture, if I went into the Marantz menu and checked source rez, color space and pixel depth, vs output, there was an issue.

It should show (say for a 1080i channel on Directv)

1080i/60--1080i/60
ycbcr 444--ycbcr 444
8 bit--8bit

Well, whenever I jump to say a 720p channel, bascially something that requires a rez change, the Marantz info will go blank for input data and output. This was not always the case, because ive had the HR34 for awhile, but seems to be getting worse for me.

Long story short, if you have a Marantz or Denon and the HR34 is not playing nicely, then this is a suitable option for you. I know its not a Marantz internal issue because it plays fine with multiple Blu players, a Roku and an ATV.


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

Just had a new bug appear. The screen saver appeared while I was watching live FNC. I pressed play and it disappeared, but came back within a few minutes. I have started a reset and will see what happens. I have had the screen saver come on on my hr20-700 but it never came back so soon.


----------



## don s (Sep 4, 2011)

On the previous version, I had trouble getting it to go into slow motion (by holding down the PLAY button). It appears better now. 

Still pretty slow overall, way slower than my HR-24 boxes, maybe a bit better since this last update. I can't tell just yet...


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

don s said:


> On the previous version, I had trouble getting it to go into slow motion (by holding down the PLAY button). It appears better now.
> 
> Still pretty slow overall, way slower than my HR-24 boxes, maybe a bit better since this last update. I can't tell just yet...


Just the opposite for us. The HR24 is way slower than the HR34. that said neither would win a race against a sloth.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Jerry_K said:


> Just the opposite for us. The HR24 is way slower than the HR34. that said neither would win a race against a sloth.


The new software in my HR24 makes it much much faster. Press GUIDE and you get GUIDE, presto.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

We got to a campground yesterday and I could not find a spot that could allow the dish to "see" the satellites. Had some signal but not strong enough. Decided to wait til morning to do more dish aligning. We have lots of recordings so we decided to catch up on some of those. Well the HR34 kept resetting itself, about the longest it would last playing a recorded show was maybe 20 minutes. Then wait 15 for it to boot again. The HR24 did not do it. And neither would display the other playlist. 

What piles of crap these boxes are. Our old DTiVos would immediatley ask if you wanted to go to the playlist when they discovered no signal. And then you could play recorded content. Not these Murdoch boxes. Very frustrating indeed. 

Finally found a spot on the campsite that had a view of the satellites this morning and the boxes are working and displaying all items in the playlists. Very poor planning on someones part not to allow functionality without signal.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> Not these Murdoch boxes.


NDS/Murdoch has nothing to do with these.



Jerry_K said:


> Finally found a spot on the campsite that had a view of the satellites this morning and the boxes are working and displaying all items in the playlists. Very poor planning on someones part not to allow functionality without signal.


Why would you expect it to work without a signal? Do you expect your car to run without gas too?


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Had my first missed recording last night. Was scheduled to record Food Network Star on the HR34 and it didn't happen. In the meantime I tried to set up a series manager for the same program on one of my HR23's and couldn't make it happen! Usually when I press the record button once for the current program and then twice for a series there is no problem. Now I cannot get that feature on the HR23. When I hit the record the second time it just cancels the recording completely! Went to the search feature and when I found the show it didn't give me an option to set up a series, just individual shows. Sorry for the digression but these boxes need a lot of work. Seems like every time we get new software the problems just get worse.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"RunnerFL" said:


> NDS/Murdoch has nothing to do with these.
> 
> Why would you expect it to work without a signal? Do you expect your car to run without gas too?


NDS doesn't have as much to do with these as some of the other boxes, but they still do have a hand in the access card system.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"lgb0250" said:


> Had my first missed recording last night. Was scheduled to record Food Network Star on the HR34 and it didn't happen. In the meantime I tried to set up a series manager for the same program on one of my HR23's and couldn't make it happen! Usually when I press the record button once for the current program and then twice for a series there is no problem. Now I cannot get that feature on the HR23. When I hit the record the second time it just cancels the recording completely! Went to the search feature and when I found the show it didn't give me an option to set up a series, just individual shows. Sorry for the digression but these boxes need a lot of work. Seems like every time we get new software the problems just get worse.


If you go to do a menu restart, does it tell you that restarting will interrupt recordings that are actually in the past?


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

DirecTV inked a five-year contract extension with NDS Group for set-top box software and digital video recorder technology through January 2016.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> DirecTV inked a five-year contract extension with NDS Group for set-top box software and digital video recorder technology through January 2016.


For the SD receivers/DVRs... The software for HD receivers/DVRs is written in house.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> Why would you expect it to work without a signal? Do you expect your car to run without gas too?


What?  Why would you expect it to NOT be able to play a recording whether it has a signal or not? A satellite signal should have nothing to do with watching a recording.

Jerry_K
Isn't there a way to skip the startup and be able to get into your play list?


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> If you go to do a menu restart, does it tell you that restarting will interrupt recordings that are actually in the past?


Nope.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Jerry_K said:


> DirecTV inked a five-year contract extension with NDS Group for set-top box software and digital video recorder technology through January 2016.


There are specific software solutions that NDS supplies DIRECTV such as ad insert, security protocols, and authorization software.

To imply they have any input or design of the current UI/functionality is flawed.


----------



## Losi b (Nov 26, 2011)

Jerry_K said:


> What piles of crap these boxes are.


+1


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Why would you expect it to work without a signal? Do you expect your car to run without gas too?


You can still play the CD player if it has no gas


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Chuck W said:


> What?  Why would you expect it to NOT be able to play a recording whether it has a signal or not? A satellite signal should have nothing to do with watching a recording.


Ummm, wrong... Without a signal your account can't be authorized. If your account can't be authorized the unit won't play recordings.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Ummm, wrong... Without a signal your account can't be authorized. If your account can't be authorized the unit won't play recordings.


Not true.

No signal and you can play recorded content. What is missing is Whole Home. And on the HR34 constant initiation of the screen saver and resets every so often approximately 10 to 20 minutes of operation before a reset. On the HR24 it plays recordings normally without activation of the screen saver or resets.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Why would you expect it to work without a signal? Do you expect your car to run without gas too?


Yes, if it was a Tesla Model S?


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

For the past three weeks the recordings of the Nascar HotPass (Ch 795-798) channels won't play back. When you choose them out of the play list you get a black screen. The time bar progresses but nothing but darkness. 

This week I actually checked (but stupidly checked on our HR24) and the channel was indeed showing the in-car feed, so I was sure my recording would be fine. Nope, same black screen for 5 hrs.

I know I've recorded these before and they've been fine. Seeing nobody else commenting on this issue, I called DTV. Apparently this is yet another HR34 issue that they're aware of. I suspect that 0x54b brought this bug because that's right about when it stopped working.

Guess this week I'll record on the HR24 instead.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

tonydi said:


> For the past three weeks the recordings of the Nascar HotPass (Ch 795-798) channels won't play back. When you choose them out of the play list you get a black screen. The time bar progresses but nothing but darkness.
> 
> This week I actually checked (but stupidly checked on our HR24) and the channel was indeed showing the in-car feed, so I was sure my recording would be fine. Nope, same black screen for 5 hrs.
> 
> ...


Are the recordings being made on the HR34 or are you just trying to play them back on the HR34 via MRV?


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

They've all been made on the HR34. They also don't play back on any of the other boxes in the house so it's definitely some sort of recording glitch.

The previous two recordings that didn't play were somewhat unusual in that they showed up as partials. As you FF through the blackness, when you hit the the "bookmark" on the time line where the partial recording ended, the HR34 would say that it was going to scan the rest of the recording from there. 

That was a huge mistake to let it try that. Both times (and yes, how stupid to let it do it a second time after I'd already seen the problem the first time) it completely took over the HR34 and even after letting it "scan" for a couple of hours it was completely unresponsive. The only way to get control was to red button it.

Anyway, the CSR went through a large number of possible scenarios, none of which applied, and finally she looked in "engineering issues" and discovered it was a known problem.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"lgb0250" said:


> Had my first missed recording last night. Was scheduled to record Food Network Star on the HR34 and it didn't happen. In the meantime I tried to set up a series manager for the same program on one of my HR23's and couldn't make it happen! Usually when I press the record button once for the current program and then twice for a series there is no problem. Now I cannot get that feature on the HR23. When I hit the record the second time it just cancels the recording completely! Went to the search feature and when I found the show it didn't give me an option to set up a series, just individual shows. Sorry for the digression but these boxes need a lot of work. Seems like every time we get new software the problems just get worse.


Actually, that sounds like a guide data issue saying the shows are all one offs instead of a series. When you hit mor info on one of the shows, does it list it as a series?

You may try flushing your guide data by restarting the machine twice within 30 minutes.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Sometimes when press the PREV button to go to the previous channel, my HR34 simply produces a black screen that just stays there.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

This is just too funny. I'm sitting here a couple of minutes ago watching CNBC on channel 355 and all of a sudden my HR34 changes the channel all on it's own to PBS channel 4! Once the shock wore off and I checked to make sure nothing was recording I pressed the previous key and got nothing! Tried several times and nothing. Then I entered 355 into the keypad and it comes back telling me channel not available! After I reached the end of typing the last sentence I tried entering 355 into the keypad and it finally went back to CNBC. Seems like I've got an HR34 with a mind of it's own! That is scary.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

lgb0250 said:


> This is just too funny. I'm sitting here a couple of minutes ago watching CNBC on channel 355 and all of a sudden my HR34 changes the channel all on it's own to PBS channel 4! Once the shock wore off and I checked to make sure nothing was recording I pressed the previous key and got nothing! Tried several times and nothing. Then I entered 355 into the keypad and it comes back telling me channel not available! After I reached the end of typing the last sentence I tried entering 355 into the keypad and it finally went back to CNBC. Seems like I've got an HR34 with a mind of it's own! That is scary.


I actually just had my HR34 pretty much do the same thing. I was watching channel 523 and my HR34 changed channels to 201 for no reason. I pressed previous and got a channel I was on prior to 523. When I checked the guide I noticed a lot of channels in the 500's were gone. They're back now though.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"lgb0250" said:


> This is just too funny. I'm sitting here a couple of minutes ago watching CNBC on channel 355 and all of a sudden my HR34 changes the channel all on it's own to PBS channel 4! Once the shock wore off and I checked to make sure nothing was recording I pressed the previous key and got nothing! Tried several times and nothing. Then I entered 355 into the keypad and it comes back telling me channel not available! After I reached the end of typing the last sentence I tried entering 355 into the keypad and it finally went back to CNBC. Seems like I've got an HR34 with a mind of it's own! That is scary.


That would be because it lost a bunch of channels or at least CNBC so it tuned to the first channel on your list. 4 is your lowest number, right?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"tonyd79" said:


> That would be because it lost a bunch of channels or at least CNBC so it tuned to the first channel on your list. 4 is your lowest number, right?


Why did it lose channels?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Why did it lose channels?


Apparently a satellite glitch earlier today. Many of us experienced it at the same time.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Can someone tell me why the CAST and Crew information given by my HR34 is so paltry compared to what I get on my HR23 and HR24? Also why a given KEYWORD in my HR34's SMART SEARCH will not produce listings on my local channels, but those listings will appear on my 23 and 24? Finally, why does my HR34's SMART SEARCH produce channels I cannot get but they are white instead of grey, and why does SMART SEARCH produce terrestrial channels that the HR24 can't possibly get and if you tell it to record one of them it's a disaster? Thanks.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Can someone tell me why the CAST and Crew information given by my HR34 is so paltry compared to what I get on my HR23 and HR24?


The HR34 takes the information from a different area of the data than the HR2X's. No one is sure why, some of us like it better.


----------



## jscott70 (Feb 14, 2009)

I just received a new install yesterday of DirecTV under my wife's name (so I could get the new customer benefits they're currently offering) with an HR34 and H24 HD receiver as well as an old HR21 I had in the closet from a few years back. 

The HR21 is still the same dog it always was but serviceable and the H24 is a receiver (meh) albeit a good bit snappier than the HR21. 

The HMC (HR34) was touted to me as some fast and spectacular piece of equipment. A technical marvel. 

Uh, my Dish Network VIP-722k is still light years faster. 

Why is it that DirecTV has it's head so far up it's collective butt that it offers the absolute WORST customer service I've ever encountered and still hasn't bridged the equipment gap yet? 

The tech that came out was actually really awesome in terms of his service and follow through but here is a funny story for you guys. 

In pre-sale I was told the HR34 had OTA functionality, no details given as to how. Then after a failed installation (tried to nickel and dime me on more equipment fees which my telco refunded as a bundled customer) I called customer service AGAIN to double check on OTA and make sure I got all my ducks in a row so there were no more surprises at install time. 

I was told the HR34 had OTA functionality BUILT IN. :nono2:

Ok, the CSR seemed comfortable in his knowledge and I felt relieved. Just for giggles, I downloaded the HR34 user's manual and looked at the close up diagram of the back of the unit - NO OTA ANYWHERE. I then started researching and thanks to the fine folks here at DBStalk.com I found that in order to have OTA functionality I needed an AM21 outboard tuner module. Cool. I called customer service AGAIN and they put technical on the line. I spoke with the guy at technical for 30 minutes and he was able to verify that yes the AM21 is the solution for OTA and even better than that he informed me that if the customer asks for OTA that the AM21 should be installed by the tech FREE OF CHARGE. Ok, now we're cooking with gas, I thought. The tech rep noted my account with "install AM21 for OTA FREE OF COST to customer". 

AWESOME! 

The tech shows up yesterday and I run thru everything with him and then mention OTA. He asks "what's OTA?" 

Ok, I'll give you a minute to finish laughing. :rolling:

I proceeded to explain to him that I must be a fool for getting re-involved with DirecTV because thus far my experience had been a series of incompetencies and mind numbing idiocy by almost everyone I had dealt with to that point. 

He laughed and then apologized for my bad experiences. 

BTW, he called me at 9am to tell me he was going to be at my place between 12 and 2pm then showed up at my gate at 11:20. Thankfully I was there. 

He understood what OTA was once I elaborated then I asked him if he had an AM21 or an AM21N in his van. He looked at me with that same "deer in the headlights" :eek2: look he had when I asked about "OTA". He was a little dismissive of it at first since he never heard of that piece of equipment. I told him we needed to find out what happened because it was supposed to be in the account notes, which he said it wasn't. 

He saw other account notes, just not the one about the AM21 being installed. UGH UGH UGH.  

At this point I'm about a microsecond from telling him to take it all back and tell DirecTV to shove it up their you-know-what. I kept my cool and he got on the horn to a few different people at his local office, none of which had ever heard of or installed an AM21. He finally got his boss on the horn and after much deliberation they found one at their local warehouse and his boss shuttled it out to him. I had printed out the manual for the AM21 and ran it out to him to see. He asked if he could keep it. I said yes. After the AM21 arrived and he unboxed it, he said "yeah it looks just like you said". WOW. Despite the seeming dumbassity of all involved, it was good customer service after it seemed like the whole OTA thing was dead. 

Then they couldn't provision my old HR21 under the new install so he had to close out my original install order and I had to call customer service to open an upgrade order to add the HR21. Of course they wanted to charge me a $49 fee because he had to use an outboard DECA for the HR21. The installer begged to differ and that they were just charging for a "truck roll". 

I went round and round with the moron CSR I got. He was actually a touch belligerent about the fee so I put the installer on the phone because the CSR was accusing him of trying to "make more money". Wow. 

I told the latest in a long line of idiot CSR's that I needed to speak with his supervisor and sprinkled a few profane words in there for good measure. I got Gerard on the line who I put on with the installer and they hashed it out and got the fee waived. WOOHOO! 

The HR34, while feature rich, is much slower and glitchier than I imagined. Maybe it's because I only have a 1.5mb DSL (the fastest they have in my area)  but whatever the case, the TV apps are miserably slow. I mean as in minutes to open. DirecTV REALLY needs to address the slowness issues in the future firmware updates. I can't understand how anyone in their right mind would allow the HR34 out in the open market with some of the excruciating slowness issues I've encountered. I love the whole home DVR setup, however, with the ability to merge both DVR's into the same playlist and give me the ability to record on up to 7 tuners between the HR34 and HR21. 

I have a question, does anyone know if the AM21's two OTA tuners are additional or considered part of the 5 tuners that the HR34 has? I LOVE the 5 tuners, it's just what I needed after playing DVR twister some nights trying to record 5 shows or 6 shows. I feel like I just finished a court battle or something. Good Lord...it better be worth it...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jscott70 said:


> I have a question, does anyone know if the AM21's two OTA tuners are additional or considered part of the 5 tuners that the HR34 has?


You can only record, or watch, 5 things at one time, whether they be OTA or Satellite.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

jscott70 said:


> I just received a new install yesterday of DirecTV under my wife's name (so I could get the new customer benefits they're currently offering)
> 
> ...


Nice story and as far as your outlook on the Hr's I do feel the same. These have been around for 6 years, and still not even close to profected.

While I agree with your take on the HR's, But in Technitions defence, this is a SATELLITE company. Quite frankly I think Directv should just tell customers install your own OTA units and systems.

Sure Directv makes the AM21, but IMO you should just be happy Directv even offers to help customers with OTA.


----------



## jscott70 (Feb 14, 2009)

damondlt said:


> Nice story and as far as your outlook on the Hr's I do feel the same. These have been around for 6 years, and still not even close to profected.
> 
> While I agree with your take on the HR's, But in Technitions defence, this is a SATELLITE company. Quite frankly I think Directv should just tell customers install your own OTA units and systems.
> 
> Sure Directv makes the AM21, but IMO you should just be happy Directv even offers to help customers with OTA.


I wouldn't mind installing myself as long as they sent me one for free. Considering Dish Network offers OTA built into the VIP722k, I'd think DirecTV would want to keep up with the competition. The point I was trying to make was that I can get on DBStalk.com, or a number of other support forums including DirecTV's own, and acquire knowledge that should be part of any CSR or tech training. Seriously? That story can't be isolated considering how many on here refer to calling DirecTV customer service as "CSR roulette". I find it absolutely appalling that DirecTV is OK with what they've got for customer service. The tech story wasn't nearly as big a deal as the ridiculous lack of knowledge found in almost EVERY single CSR I've dealt with thus far. It really is an atrocity for such a large company to operate that way. I have found Dish customer service to be pretty good for the most part. Too bad DirecTV doesn't take a page from Dish. They've got the content while Dish has far better equipment and customer service. Too bad the two companies don't merge. Then we'd be all set!


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

jscott70 said:


> I wouldn't mind installing myself as long as they sent me one for free. Considering Dish Network offers OTA built into the VIP722k, I'd think DirecTV would want to keep up with the competition. The point I was trying to make was that I can get on DBStalk.com, or a number of other support forums including DirecTV's own, and acquire knowledge that should be part of any CSR or tech training. Seriously? That story can't be isolated considering how many on here refer to calling DirecTV customer service as "CSR roulette". I find it absolutely appalling that DirecTV is OK with what they've got for customer service. The tech story wasn't nearly as big a deal as the ridiculous lack of knowledge found in almost EVERY single CSR I've dealt with thus far. It really is an atrocity for such a large company to operate that way. I have found Dish customer service to be pretty good for the most part. Too bad DirecTV doesn't take a page from Dish. They've got the content while Dish has far better equipment and customer service. Too bad the two companies don't merge. Then we'd be all set!


i believe your prefect dish latest and greatest hopper & joey has no OTA built in. :nono2:


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Why not cancel ur DTV acct and go back to Dish. Believe that you have 30 days.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

jscott70 said:


> . I have found Dish customer service to be pretty good for the most part. Too bad DirecTV doesn't take a page from Dish. They've got the content while Dish has far better equipment and customer service. Too bad the two companies don't merge. Then we'd be all set!


 With Dish ,you need OTA, with Directv you don't. I've had Dish for 3 years and their customer service flat out sucks, their protection plan is a joke, pay $7 a month, and then yet pay another $15 per home visit.

As far as Taking a page, well lets see 28 million customers at DirecTV and 14 Million and falling at Dish. :lol: I think Charlie is the one who needs to take notes.

Now back on topic please.

I noticed that I programmed 30Skip twice in the past 2 days, and it seems to work for a couple hours, and then it goes back to 30 slip.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

damondlt said:


> ...I noticed that I programmed 30Skip twice in the past 2 days, and it seems to work for a couple hours, and then it goes back to 30 slip.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


If you reboot or if a new release is downloaded which causes a reboot, the HR34 reverts back to 30Slip. So maybe one of these occurred twice in the last couple days?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> If you reboot or if a new release is downloaded which causes a reboot, the HR34 reverts back to 30Slip. So maybe one of these occurred twice in the last couple days?


 It is possible it may have rebooted while I was gone. I'll program it today again and see what happends.


----------



## jscott70 (Feb 14, 2009)

Christopher Gould said:


> i believe your prefect dish latest and greatest hopper & joey has no OTA built in. :nono2:


You mean my "perfect" Dish? Uh, no. If Dish were perfect I would never have entertained another foray into DTV. Dish has awesome speed in their receivers and far better customer service. DTV has a better feature set in their receivers and better content. There are tradeoffs. I can't even criticize DTV without you guys thinking I'm a Dish homer? It's because of people who are willing to settle and take what DTV gives them that they are still so far behind in terms of receiver/DVR performance.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

jscott70 said:


> I wouldn't mind installing myself as long as they sent me one for free. Considering Dish Network offers *OTA built into the VIP722k,* I'd think DirecTV would want to keep up with the competition.!


Sorry, but can't let this go.

Why should they set you up with Free OTA equipment? Why should they care if you have OTA or not or whether you can DVR it? Screw the cable into the back of the TV thats what they have Built in tuners for.

I'm sorry but I think Unless you have NO locals available then Directv should make the customer do their own buying and installing of OTA equipment.

And the Vip 722k does NOT have OTA built in . You have to buy the module seperately.
http://www.amazon.com/Dish-Network-287-DISH-MODULE/dp/B003UQOVXI


----------



## jscott70 (Feb 14, 2009)

usnret said:


> Why not cancel ur DTV acct and go back to Dish. Believe that you have 30 days.


It's entirely possible that I could do that. Last night the so-called "flagship" HR34 became so unresponsive that it took over a minute for it to execute fast forward or advance commands and I had to reboot right in the middle of a recording. It blows me away that DirecTV could allow a DVR that does things like that to be out of beta and for sale on the open market. The HR34 falls far short of the falsely advertised performance that the over-zealous DTV-bots at Best Buy like to make you think it has. I don't necessarily care about the Joey/Hopper and I understand it has no OTA built in but the VIP722k that I currently possess certainly does. I am not happy about the Hopper either. The deceptive advertising by Dish on that unit annoys me as well. They tout 6 recordings at once but they don't bother to tell you, unless you delve deeply into the fine print, is that 3 of those tuners are not at your control. In essence, you end up with 3 tuners. Of course, that's why I chose to try DTV once again and with an HR34 because the appeal of 5 tuners was too great. I am going to wait and see how it does over time. Hopefully that occurrence last night was a rare thing. Based on feedback from other HR34 owners, I am not sure it is. All I can hope for is a firmware update to address some of the slowness issues that still plague the HR34. Thanks for the input ...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Folks, I have deleted several posts that were so off topic as not to belong in this thread. Please, let's keep it to discussion of the HR34.


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

I've had an HR34 since March 5th and am new to DIRECTV. The 34 has come a LONG way in those 3 months in terms of progress. It still has quite a way to go to be considered a "flagship" device. Just my opinion.


----------



## jscott70 (Feb 14, 2009)

T-Mac said:


> I've had an HR34 since March 5th and am new to DIRECTV. The 34 has come a LONG way in those 3 months in terms of progress. It still has quite a way to go to be considered a "flagship" device. Just my opinion.


Compared to what it is touted as, the HR34 is a POS. These issues of slowness and unresponsiveness are basic quality control issues. How in the heck would anyone in their right mind allow the HR34 out there with the types of issues I've read about and experienced? Love the feature set, hate the performance.


----------



## jscott70 (Feb 14, 2009)

Anyone see the issue I reported earlier?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I know the HR34 is actively being sold, but it still shows on my account as available soon. So are they only using it now as a marketing tool, to lure in new buyers. Knowing that its not quite there yet? 

I have to be honest, overall I'm very happy with it. Glad I can record 4 programs and still have a tuner to watch something live. Also enjoy the extra storage and PIP. Just don't like when it sometimes goes to a black screen for several seconds, when I back out of a recording. Or it hesitates with commands from the remote. A couple releases back, I didn't have those issues and that annoys me as well.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jscott70 said:


> Anyone see the issue I reported earlier?


All I see you reporting is "slowness and unresponsiveness". Can you be more specific?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> I know the HR34 is actively being sold, but it still shows on my account as available soon. So are they only using it now as a marketing tool, to lure in new buyers. Knowing that its not quite there yet?


That's what some here who work for DirecTV are reporting. We've been told by them that they'll be available for order on the website "later this year".


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This sort of soft rollout is typical for DIRECTV hardware. They are happy to provide them under certain circumstances, and you can get them from third parties like Solid Signal, but the real promotion will start when they have a larger user base to make sure there's no showstopper issue.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Have had my HR34 since Feb 11th and love it. A few minor problems but nothing really serious. Recorded 5 programs at the same time last nite with no problems. I get the "split" in the guide once in awhile but the up or down arrow fixes that (as an aside, I only seem to notice it when there is one of the DTV advertisement lines above or below the channel that I select in the guide). If it were to really booger up I would turn it off and take a nap. To old to sweat that small stuff.


----------



## jscott70 (Feb 14, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> All I see you reporting is "slowness and unresponsiveness". Can you be more specific?


Sorry, I thought I was more specific in an earlier post. The issue I experienced happened while recording one program off a SAT tuner (the NBA Finals) and I kept trying to 30slip and/or fast forward and the lag time for a response was somewhere in the 1-2 minute range. Really any button press was taking that long for a response. I really don't understand how a cutting edge DVR like the HR34 would do that. A reboot seems to have cleared up the issue but like other users, I experience the black screens for several seconds and other odd glitches and latency when performing basic functions like bringing up the guide. Does anyone know when the next software update will be? Are they on set intervals right now? And lastly, is anyone in the know on whether some of these general slowness issues will be addressed in the next update?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jscott70 said:


> The issue I experienced happened while recording one program off a SAT tuner (the NBA Finals) and I kept trying to 30slip and/or fast forward and the lag time for a response was somewhere in the 1-2 minute range. Really any button press was taking that long for a response.


Were you trying to use skip while watching the NBA finals game you were recording or were you watching a different recording?



jscott70 said:


> I really don't understand how a cutting edge DVR like the HR34 would do that.


Even "cutting edge" things have their issues in the beginning. Just look at how many issues there have been with, and how many times Airbus has grounded, the A380.



jscott70 said:


> Does anyone know when the next software update will be?


There's no telling.



jscott70 said:


> Are they on set intervals right now?


No, DirecTV does not put out releases at set intervals. They are put out when DirecTV has determined they are ready to be put out.



jscott70 said:


> And lastly, is anyone in the know on whether some of these general slowness issues will be addressed in the next update?


DirecTV doesn't always tell us what is addressed in an update. I can tell you though we've received a few updates for the HR34 already, since its release, and the unit has come a long way. There are still missed recordings issues and those are a higher priority than "slowness".


----------



## jscott70 (Feb 14, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> Were you trying to use skip while watching the NBA finals game you were recording or were you watching a different recording?
> 
> Even "cutting edge" things have their issues in the beginning. Just look at how many issues there have been with, and how many times Airbus has grounded, the A380.
> 
> ...


I was using 30slip and fast forward while watching the NBA Finals as it was being recorded. I was delayed, probably 2 hours behind.
Really any button press response lagged 1-2 minutes.

I work with all types of technology and have for many years so I'm fully aware of that. Some of these glitches and slowness issues are basic operation issues that I can't believe are acceptable for public release.

I understand that many in the church of DTV don't want to hear about Dish, and I'm not trying to turn this into a pro-Dish thread, but I have to use the VIP722k as a point of reference because I've had one for over 3 years.

That receiver is smoking fast and stable compared to the HR34 and is 4+ years old. The HR21 is also around that same era and it is similar in its slowness and balkiness as the HR34. What disturbs me is that while DTV has improved their feature set greatly over the past few years it seems as if they've made no strides whatsoever in terms of receiver performance (i.e. speed of operation) and don't seem to care about it. Sorry but this is just hard for me to understand for the supposed industry leader in satellite TV. It's absolutely maddening having to wait for simple functions to complete when I'm used to having such basic functions happen almost instantaneously. What makes it worse is that these issues are probably fixable in software updates. Hopefully DTV will listen to us and try to do something about it. I am not the only person vehemently complaining, I've seen many other HR34 users on this and other forums complaining about similar issues.

I appreciate your quick response. I'll try not to be off topic in the future.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jscott70 said:


> That receiver is smoking fast and stable compared to the HR34 and is 4+ years old.


And there you have an answer that should give you an idea. The VIP722 is "4+ years old" and the HR34 is brand new. Nothing brand new is going to be as bug free as something that is 4+ years old. You can't compare the 2.

You also mention that DirecTV has more features than DISH. That also explains why the boxes may be slower.

Also remember "slow" is a relative term. What may be slow to you is not necessarily slow to me. My HR24 for instance at times is, I think, too fast. Like scrolling through the playlist or guide with my HR24 I fly by where I want to go most of the time.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I still stand by the fact I've owned 3 Directv HDDVR's in the first month of release, and I full expect a 6 month or so window for them to work things out. HR34 is a lot better now for me than it was in Jan 

I also had a ViP722k when it first came out, and it did some screwy things as well.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Jason Whiddon said:


> I still stand by the fact I've owned 3 Directv HDDVR's in the first month of release, and I full expect a 6 month or so window for them to work things out. HR34 is a lot better now for me than it was in Jan


I agree. The HR34 has come a long way.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Im not a MRV user, but I have the AM21 and regularly record 30-35 hours a week of mixed Sat and OTA programming. I just dont have any real issues, it records and plays back, which is what I need it to do.

2TB hdd was a must for me though. Im just now watching stuff from the week of May 10th.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

OK guys, I programmed 30Skip again at 10:45 am, went to the movies with the wife and kids, Came home and again it went back to 30 slip.

Any other suggestions?

Also I downloaded an on demand movie, and the freezes and dropouts I was getting before seem to have gone away.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> OK guys, I programmed 30Skip again at 10:45 am, went to the movies with the wife and kids, Came home and again it went back to 30 slip.


Your unit rebooted while you were gone.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Jason Whiddon said:


> I also had a ViP722k when it first came out, and it did some screwy things as well.


 The VIP,s also Reboot themselves every 24 hours. I guess if I did that with my HR34 it might work better too.:lol:

Only Problem is they take 24 hours to download all the on-demand and 48 hours to do the parental ratings.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Your unit rebooted while you were gone.


Do you think its rebooting because 30 Skip is Messing it up.?

Is there anyway I can tell if it rebooted?


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Do you dim the lights on the front. I can always tell because they are super bright again.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Jason Whiddon said:


> Do you dim the lights on the front. I can always tell because they are super bright again.


NO and,
How do you dim the lights on the HR34?


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Touch the left and right arrows on the FRONT of the HR34, at the same time. Each time you do, they will drop in level.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Jason Whiddon said:


> Touch the left and right arrows on the FRONT of the HR34, at the same time. Each time you do, they will drop in level.


 OK will try it. Thanks!
OK entered 30SKIP again, and again it works. Well lets see how long.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Do you think its rebooting because 30 Skip is Messing it up.?


No, it may just be random.



damondlt said:


> Is there anyway I can tell if it rebooted?


I haven't tried on an HR34 or HR24 but on the older models, with the bigger lights and such, you could dim the lights and if the unit rebooted they'd be back to full strength.


----------



## jscott70 (Feb 14, 2009)

Jason Whiddon said:


> I still stand by the fact I've owned 3 Directv HDDVR's in the first month of release, and I full expect a 6 month or so window for them to work things out. HR34 is a lot better now for me than it was in Jan
> 
> I also had a ViP722k when it first came out, and it did some screwy things as well.


Respectfully, the VIP722k has been rock solid since I got it which was not long after release. That being said, I'll grant you the fact that the HR34 has come a long way. Using the argument that since something has been out for 4+ years means it is automatically going to be more bug free than another newer product to justify the woeful performance of the newer product is weak. The VIP722k has been relatively flawless for me since day one. I am not unrealistic in these matters but the slowness issues I speak of are well past acceptable. Maybe you're cool with waiting 5 or 6 seconds for the program guide to come up but for me that's pretty latent. That is just one small example. And my 722k rebooted very seldom, not daily as some others have suggested. With all the 30skip issues it sounds to me like the HR34 is rebooting more than once per day.

Thanks for the input, I appreciate the insight.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Haven't had 1 single issue with my HR34 and have had it since public release.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

jscott70 said:


> Respectfully, the VIP722k has been rock solid since I got it which was not long after release. That being said, I'll grant you the fact that the HR34 has come a long way. Using the argument that since something has been out for 4+ years means it is automatically going to be more bug free than another newer product to justify the woeful performance of the newer product is weak. The VIP722k has been relatively flawless for me since day one. I am not unrealistic in these matters but the slowness issues I speak of are well past acceptable. Maybe you're cool with waiting 5 or 6 seconds for the program guide to come up but for me that's pretty latent. That is just one small example. And my 722k rebooted very seldom, not daily as some others have suggested. With all the 30skip issues it sounds to me like the HR34 is rebooting more than once per day.
> 
> Thanks for the input, I appreciate the insight.


*Last, and most public, warning. This is not the thread for discussing DISH Network hardware.*


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

wahooq said:


> Haven't had 1 single issue with my HR34 and have had it since public release.


 I only have 3 small ones. The guide Glitch, which has been present since day one, I believe there is a screen shot of it in another thread.
This still happends to mine.

The on-demand Glitch went away with this release for me.
And the 30 skip/slip issue may just be coincidental.
All in all, no missed recordings, its not all that slow ,and I even have it on native.

I'm quite happy with the Over all HR34 progress. The HR 20 back when it was new was by far worse.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

jscott70 said:


> With all the 30skip issues it sounds to me like the HR34 is rebooting more than once per day.
> 
> .


 See, I don't think it is rebooting, But now I will know with the Dimming of the lights Tip.

Also the 30 Skip is a nice feature, But if Slip is all I can use , I'm fine with that.

Why Because I can still watch and record live tv in all 4 my rooms in HD at the same time, and Still have 1 to spare on my HR34, and 1 to Spare on my HR23. 
Thats what I like about my HR's and Whole home DVR. NO LIMITS!


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

I must respectfully disagree with those who say the HR34 has improved since January. In January we had the HR34 with the SD GUI and had far fewer problems than we now do with the HD GUI of any flavor of degradation from A to C.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> I must respectfully disagree with those who say the HR34 has improved since January. In January we had the HR34 with the SD GUI and had far fewer problems than we now do with the HD GUI of any flavor of degradation from A to C.


Well I only Had this HR34 since May 13th, and 3 different software updates since then, and I've yet seen any noticable change worth mentioning.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

> I must respectfully disagree with those who say the HR34 has improved since January. In January we had the HR34 with the SD GUI and had far fewer problems than we now do with the HD GUI of any flavor of degradation from A to C.


I've had mine since the public release...and have had no issues. Most peoples problems are based on their individual setups


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

This thread is for the posting issues of and discussion about the HR34 firmware version 0x054C. All other discussion is off topic and will be deleted. 

If you have something particular you'd like to discuss the doesn't involve 0x054C feel free to start a thread. Ensure it's civil and withing the rules of DBStalk.

Mike


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

damondlt said:


> I'm quite happy with the Over all HR34 progress. The HR 20 back when it was new was by far worse.


Agreed. This is why I'm not bothered by the few minor issues I have.

I see mention of the 30 sec skip issue. They only issue I have with it is every time the box resets, I have to reenable it. But once I do that it works fine.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

uncrules said:


> Agreed. This is why I'm not bothered by the few minor issues I have.
> 
> I see mention of the 30 sec skip issue. They only issue I have with it is every time the box resets, I have to reenable it. But once I do that it works fine.


 Since i entered it this last time, I've had no issue.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

Here is an issue I don't see being discussed on here, at least I couldnt find it. I love finally being able to have PIP on a D box, but does anyone notice that the PIP is not the right aspect ratio? its almost like its closer to 2.35:1 than 16:9 like it should be...everything in the PIP looks smashed...come on D this should be simple to fix in a firmware update...lets get the aspect ratio on the PIP right.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

Also, another thing...I have the HR34 and an H24...without ethernet hooked up to my network, Whole Home works through my coax as it should...however, with the ethernet connected to both, Whole home works thorugh the ethernet and not the coax, and there is absolutely no way to select this in the menus (I know it is using the ethernet because i unplugged the ethernet from the H24 and it said that the remote DVR was disconnected...if it was defaulting to coax first, as it should, the recording should have continued to play)...I would really like to see a choice in the menus as to which path to use for Whole Home, OR just have the receivers default to coax...I would much rather use that than take up network resources for it, specially when it CAN use coax with no ethernet connected....again something id like to see in a future firmware update.

Edit: after some more reading, apparently the HR34 can act as a network switch over coax and I can still use the H24 to get TV Apps without having the ethernet connected, as long as the HR34 is networked to my router. So I am OK with that and will know that it is using MRV over coax only but can still use TV Apps.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

I'm having issues with my 'buffer'. Previous, to my HMC, my 2-HR24s have never lost a buffer. For example, I had the US Open golf tournament on NBC before my wife put on an archived show, the buffer had it's usual 90-minute thang. When she stopped her show & it returned to golf, the buffer completely vanished. I ended up missing a lot of the action.

Today, I'm recording the US Open to prevent this from happening. On a side note, Tiger shot horrifically yesterday, 6 bogies, 1 birdie. I hope Furyk wins it.


----------



## Losi b (Nov 26, 2011)

When in the guide and the record button is pressed, the message says this program will not be recorded yet the single orange icon shows on the guide as if it is set to record. When I press the record button again to record the series, the message says this program will record, not the series. Press the record button again and the record icon goes away but the message says the series is set to record.
The shows sometimes record as the record icon shows and sometimes they don't. The only way I can be sure a program will record is to look at the list once the time has passed for it to start recording. This started with the latest update. Grrrr.


----------



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

While using double play occasionally the down-arrow will no longer swap between the two tuners.

As a work-around I channel up, then back down after that completes the down arrow functions normally. Unfortunately this work-around results in a loss of the buffer.


----------



## Bigwayne13 (Aug 7, 2010)

I have all my shows set to record first run only, but on the hr34 it is recording all showings. I do not have this problem on the hr24.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

My lovely wife found a way to lock up the HR34. We never have the DTV system hooked to the internet. Trailer life has some limitations. So she went to Menu, Search and then to all movies. Got the wait blue sideways barber pole. Never got out of that. Only RBR fixed it.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

For me, the HR34 is still very bad at backspacing (FFWD > PLAY > BACKSPACE (a few seconds)). My HR23 and HR24 do a good job at backspacing. Most of the time my HR34 doesn't backspace at all. When it does on rare occasion, on speed setting 2 it backspaces good. Speed setting 3 it doesn't backspace enough. Speed setting 4, oftentimes way way too much. If they would just program the 34 to backspace like the 23 and 24.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

My HR34 still has a hard time recording PARTIALS less than 20 seconds. Actually, what it does is refuse to play them back. Just a black screen. What I have found is that if record a partial that is, say, 6 seconds and it won't play back, is to record something after it for about, say, 30 seconds, and the the 6 second partial will play back. Of course, as we all know, it plays back at longer than 6 seconds because when you press STOP, the recording for some reason goes on for about another 10 unwanted seconds.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

With my HR34, sometimes when I use FFWD speed setting 4 to get to the end of a video the KEEP/DELETE message fails to appear.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

With my HR34 when I press INFO, the INFO page comes up with INFO highlighted. Like with my HR23 and 24, MORE INFO should, in my opinion, be highlighted instead.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

With my HR34, various function buttons on the remote will, as expected, produce the TIME STATUS graphic on the bottom of the screen. The problem is that the TIME STATUS bar is still surrounded by the HBC (Horrible Black Cloud) that obscures so much of the bottom of the picture. DTV has eliminated the HBC on my HR23 and 24. Instead a nice neat little black rectangle appears behind the TIME STATUS bar. In general, if only my HR34 was much more like my 23 and 24, especially because they are both so much faster, however except for the fact that the 23 and 24 sometimes go black screen when I use various keywords with the so-called SMART SEARCH feature. BTW: why is my HR34 so stingy with the CAST and CREW information compared to my HR23 and 24? Thanks.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Jerry_K" said:


> My lovely wife found a way to lock up the HR34. We never have the DTV system hooked to the internet. Trailer life has some limitations. So she went to Menu, Search and then to all movies. Got the wait blue sideways barber pole. Never got out of that. Only RBR fixed it.


Actually, you should have access to all movies even without Internet connected, and some 400 of them can be pushed to your hr via sat.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"jibberyerkibber" said:


> With my HR34, various function buttons on the remote will, as expected, produce the TIME STATUS graphic on the bottom of the screen. The problem is that the TIME STATUS bar is still surrounded by the HBC (Horrible Black Cloud) that obscures so much of the bottom of the picture. DTV has eliminated the HBC on my HR23 and 24. Instead a nice neat little black rectangle appears behind the TIME STATUS bar. In general, if only my HR34 was much more like my 23 and 24, especially because they are both so much faster, however except for the fact that the 23 and 24 sometimes go black screen when I use various keywords with the so-called SMART SEARCH feature. BTW: why is my HR34 so stingy with the CAST and CREW information compared to my HR23 and 24? Thanks.


They plan on getting the feature and function set of the HR34 to be on par with that of the other hrs they have, it's a simply a matter of time. I hated that giant black cloud too....


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Actually, you should have access to all movies even without Internet connected, and some 400 of them can be pushed to your hr via sat.


I will be sure not to tell my lovely wife that. We are on a fixed income. LOL


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

New bug. Yesterday most of the time when I pressed LIST, it took the HR34 about one full minute before it produced the LIST. Just before the LIST came up, I got the message: "You have no recordings at this time." That message was totally not good for my limbic system. I'm going to reboot one more time (seems I have to reboot the HR34 about once a week) and see what happens. I also want DTV to know that sometimes when I am in FFWD and I press PLAY, nothing happens, i.e. the HR34 stays in the FFWD mode until I press PLAY several more times, sometimes as many as 6 times.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't know if this is a glitch in the HR34 or the software.

About an hour ago while watching tv I get a pop up message from D* saying my receiver needed to be reset! I figured OK, maybe we'll get another update. Since my last one happened during the middle of the day I figured this could easily happen. I went ahead and did the reset and when it came back up I still had 054C with nothing new that I could see.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

lgb0250 said:


> Don't know if this is a glitch in the HR34 or the software.
> 
> About an hour ago while watching tv I get a pop up message from D* saying my receiver needed to be reset! I figured OK, maybe we'll get another update. Since my last one happened during the middle of the day I figured this could easily happen. I went ahead and did the reset and when it came back up I still had 054C with nothing new that I could see.


At least you got the message. Ours reboots from time to time no warning, no nothing, just reboots.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"jibberyerkibber" said:


> New bug. Yesterday most of the time when I pressed LIST, it took the HR34 about one full minute before it produced the LIST. Just before the LIST came up, I got the message: "You have no recordings at this time." That message was totally not good for my limbic system. I'm going to reboot one more time (seems I have to reboot the HR34 about once a week) and see what happens. I also want DTV to know that sometimes when I am in FFWD and I press PLAY, nothing happens, i.e. the HR34 stays in the FFWD mode until I press PLAY several more times, sometimes as many as 6 times.


I've seen that too. It only showed because of how long it was taking to produce the list. I knew that was happening because it still showed the correct available space left.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

lgb0250 said:


> Don't know if this is a glitch in the HR34 or the software.
> 
> About an hour ago while watching tv I get a pop up message from D* saying my receiver needed to be reset! I figured OK, maybe we'll get another update. Since my last one happened during the middle of the day I figured this could easily happen. I went ahead and did the reset and when it came back up I still had 054C with nothing new that I could see.


Same thing just happened here. Got a popup about the HR34 needing to be reset. Seemed like a faster than normal reboot.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

so nobody else cares about the wrong aspect ratio on the PIP?


----------



## HuskerHarley (Feb 8, 2012)

After reading this thread, I'm back on the fence (TWC->DTV)...

OT: What & How do they work SLIP, SKIP, BUFFER? Are they only on the HR34?

HH


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"HuskerHarley" said:


> After reading this thread, I'm back on the fence (TWC->DTV)...
> 
> OT: What & How do they work SLIP, SKIP, BUFFER? Are they only on the HR34?
> 
> HH


All HRxx models have slip/skip (though skip is undocumented) and a buffer.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

dtrell said:


> so nobody else cares about the wrong aspect ratio on the PIP?


 I know I don't! :lol:


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

Just had a failed recording. Was set to record at 2pm today on channel 206. Recording didn't start. Just checked the history and it shows recording failed at 5:28 on Friday. Recording was set from the Guide.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"dtrell" said:


> so nobody else cares about the wrong aspect ratio on the PIP?


I care about OAR in the main screen, but not PIP.


----------



## chick3112215 (Jul 20, 2010)

We had an HR34 installed on Saturday, added to our account. Network Services will not start, APPS (on the receiver) don't load or are incredibly slow, under extras You Tube and Pandora do not show up. Waited 2 days for it to "settle down" before posting. Weather channel app always shows up just blue with no info.
Thanks


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about Network Services. What IP address is it getting? Also, Pandora shouldn't be showing up, the HR34 doesn't have it yet. YouTube is available (once it has a valid Internet connection.)


----------



## chick3112215 (Jul 20, 2010)

ip address is 192.168.2.249, not unusual as the router is 192.168.2.1, there are no other devices set to this I.P. the subnet mask is 225.225.225.0, gateway is 192.168.2.1, dns is 208.67.222.222 (we use Open DNS on the router to filter out inappropriate material for the kids)

link-local is 169.254.4.42 and does not apear to be able to be changed.


----------



## snappjay (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm not sure if it is even a bug, but it is different than the behavior of my HR24.
HR24: Hitting FF or SKIP when watching Live TV will bring up the progress bar and nothing more... kinda like "hey dummy, you are on live TV"

HR34: Hitting FF or SKIP actually attempts the FF even on Live TV, causing the video to stutter for a second.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

About 33% of the time when powering on HR34 & TV (XBR65HX929 through Octava HDMI switch) with my Harmony remote I get pink picture. Turning either off and then back on clears it up.

Same switch/TV had no problems with HR20.

I've changed my remote to leave the HR34 turned on to see if that helps.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

Green progress/time bar flashes/flickers/blinks when FFWD and FREV.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

dtrell said:


> so nobody else cares about the wrong aspect ratio on the PIP?


I care. I want the correct aspect ratio on everything.

This box is so glitchy that I care more about basic functions right now.


----------



## chick3112215 (Jul 20, 2010)

OMG this is the slowest thing ever. Tonight it just started recording something, can't tell what because a pish of the button takes minutes, seriously minutes to get a response. Tuning channel 1 and hitting red red blue blues yellow green and guide channel down is impossible. As soon as it is done recording my fiance is pulling the plug to reboot it.

Edit he (Fiance) is taking the laptop to try the IP remote from http://waltzremote.com/ to see if it is any better will post back after I sign back in, since he can not post here.


----------



## chick3112215 (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok IP remote is painfully slow aswell. got to guide after the "clear cache" procedure. when it does get to guide, the guide scrolls fast but it takes approx, 1 min 15 seconds from the time guide is pressed until the guide displays, power off button is the same. There is approx. 30 seconds of audio on a channel change but tv picture is black.

after pulling the powercord twice, deleting what was recording red button reset and redownloading the software all appears to be well, for now.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Wife complaining about HMC missing multiple recordings again. She bax everything up on our fios stb, just to make sure she's not losing her mind. This past week alone, a 1/2 dozen shows didn't record.

Also getting a lot of wifey aggro in regards to key presses on remote not responding at all or a big time delay. 

My wife has been singing praises for our D* dvrs over the last 5 years, but the last 5 months with this HMC, the tide is turning towards our QIP 7232. I never thought I would see the day. C'mon D* lets get this right!


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

unixguru said:


> About 33% of the time when powering on HR34 & TV (XBR65HX929 through Octava HDMI switch) with my Harmony remote I get pink picture. Turning either off and then back on clears it up.
> 
> Same switch/TV had no problems with HR20.
> 
> I've changed my remote to leave the HR34 turned on to see if that helps.


Have left HR34 on since that post. Not once has there been a pink picture.

Either way, I also have seen the picture flicker on and off and sometimes have a snow overcast look. This also goes away when I turn HR34 off and then on.

I'm so glad we are all beta testing this product. :nono:


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

Sometimes when I turn on my receiver I have no sound.

Pioneer Elite VSX-36TX coax digital connection to HR34. HR34 is on all the time.

Comes back by changing channel or turning HR34 off/on.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"unixguru" said:


> Have left HR34 on since that post. Not once has there been a pink picture.
> 
> Either way, I also have seen the picture flicker on and off and sometimes have a snow overcast look. This also goes away when I turn HR34 off and then on.
> 
> I'm so glad we are all beta testing this product. :nono:


Rather than turning it on and off, what would happen if you changed inputs on the hdmi switch and then switched back?


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

No recordings in progress. 3 starting top of the hour. A few minutes before the dialog pops up saying it needs to change the channel to record a program. I hit OK. Then it doesn't change channels - and starts 3 recordings on other tuners.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Rather than turning it on and off, what would happen if you changed inputs on the hdmi switch and then switched back?


Will try it next time it happens...


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

Manual series recording of off-air channel (AM21N). Not recording. Tried to tune to that channel during recording time - nothing - black screen, no sound. Other off-air channels tune fine.

Channel is 11-1 (Minneapolis). When looking at dead screen I enter 11 and it won't change channel - goes right back to 11-1.

Manual period is now over. Recording history says "This episode canceled because of an unexpected error. (3)". Still won't tune to that channel.

(menu) rebooted - can tune channel fine now. Off-air signal strength is 85% for that channel.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

After reboot mentioned in previous post my Tv says it is getting 480p signal - on all channels.

My resolutions are set to only 1080i/p. Video is set to native off.

Tried turning Tv on/off. Tried toggling HDMI switch inputs. Neither fixed.

It was fixed by temporarily changing native to on and then off again. This seems to be needed after every reboot - at least all I've done.

It also appears that D* fonts are smaller now.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Rather than turning it on and off, what would happen if you changed inputs on the hdmi switch and then switched back?


Pink screen again. Toggling hdmi switch inputs fixed.

Also seeing dropouts to black. Not fixed by toggling hdmi switch. Not fixed by power cycling tv either. Only workaround is turning HR34 off/on.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"unixguru" said:


> Pink screen again. Toggling hdmi switch inputs fixed.
> 
> Also seeing dropouts to black. Not fixed by toggling hdmi switch. Not fixed by power cycling tv either. Only workaround is turning HR34 off/on.


Sounds like your having hdmi handshake issues, and since you are going through a switch, not sure if there is really anything wrong or not, because the issue could be your switch and how it handles changes and such, and what it reports to the HR34. If you can,I'd try another "test". Go strait form the HR34 into the tv, no switch, and see what happens of the course of about a week. That could help narrow down where this issue maybe originating from.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Yesterday I programmed my HR34 to do about 6 manual recordings. Each time the recording didn't start until 30 seconds after the minute it was told to start recording. At least that's when the red light came on.


----------



## HuskerHarley (Feb 8, 2012)

-->:newbie: *ALERT*<--

I recorded WSOP on ESPN yesterday.

First program 3 hrs, then the final 3 hrs, HR34 asked if I wanted to add additional 30" of recording time, I thought I was recording a recorded program, so I figured, why not try it out for the first time for evaluation,,,

I watched the first 3 hrs last night, then the other 3.5 hrs this morning, I missed the very end by a matter of minutes, did not see who won-->*MY FAULT*<--not the HR34.

So, take my advice, add hrs instead of minutes to any sporting event, so you don't have to freak-out and consider destroying your TV!!

HH


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

The HR34 will only ask if you want to extend the time on live programming, not on recorded stuff, so if it asks you the "extension question", it means it is a live event!!


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

unixguru said:


> Manual series recording of off-air channel (AM21N). Not recording. Tried to tune to that channel during recording time - nothing - black screen, no sound. Other off-air channels tune fine.
> 
> Channel is 11-1 (Minneapolis). When looking at dead screen I enter 11 and it won't change channel - goes right back to 11-1.
> 
> ...


I have had the same experience. I find I can get the missing channel back by going to setup-edit off-air channels-signal strength. Go to the missing channel on the signal strength and wait until it locks in and then exit out of setup. I also get 85% on all locals. Only seems to happen on manual series recording. This is much faster than a reboot.


----------



## HuskerHarley (Feb 8, 2012)

texasbrit said:


> The HR34 will only ask if you want to extend the time on live programming, not on recorded stuff, so if it asks you the "extension question", it means it is a live event!!


Learned that the ((HARD)) way,,I'll never make that mistake again-->:nono2:

HH


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Yesterday I programmed my HR34 to do about 6 manual recordings. Each time the recording didn't start until 30 seconds after the minute it was told to start recording. At least that's when the red light came on.


It's been discussed here recently about how inaccurate these boxes are with regard to "real time". Not only that, but it seems some are off in one direction and others are off in the opposite direction. For instance, mine is about 25 seconds fast, but others have boxes that are behind real time.

When you say the recording started 30 seconds late, was that based on the time on a clock, or on the time the box said it was? In other words, did the box say it was 10:00am but the recording didn't start until 10:00:30, or were you going by some other time source?


----------



## kwint1 (Jan 18, 2012)

adding to the list of users with a slow as hell menu response since the update. it was slower than the other receivers before but now it's worse. otherwise it's not bad except for the status record bar still not being reduced like older versions on other receivers


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

tonydi -- "When you say the recording started 30 seconds late, was that based on the time on a clock, or on the time the box said it was? In other words, did the box say it was 10:00am but the recording didn't start until 10:00:30, or were you going by some other time source?"

I was going by the time the HR34 said it was.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Sounds like your having hdmi handshake issues, and since you are going through a switch, not sure if there is really anything wrong or not, because the issue could be your switch and how it handles changes and such, and what it reports to the HR34. If you can,I'd try another "test". Go strait form the HR34 into the tv, no switch, and see what happens of the course of about a week. That could help narrow down where this issue maybe originating from.


The problem is the HR34 - no debugging needed. The switch worked flawlessly for years with an HR20.

It doesn't happen frequently. It's on maybe 6 hours a day and happens once every couple of days.

I'm not inclined to lose my Mac or Blu-Ray for any amount of time to debug a D* problem. The reason I have a switch is because the cable to the TV is >12' and I don't want 3 cables of that length.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

Have had the HR-34 and whole house DVR setup since March and my biggest problem was, and continues to be, the unit not powering up around every 3 to 4 days. The only way I can get it to come on is through a red button reset. We've experienced some other minor issues as well, but this one is the most annoying.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"unixguru" said:


> The problem is the HR34 - no debugging needed. The switch worked flawlessly for years with an HR20.
> 
> It doesn't happen frequently. It's on maybe 6 hours a day and happens once every couple of days.
> 
> I'm not inclined to lose my Mac or Blu-Ray for any amount of time to debug a D* problem. The reason I have a switch is because the cable to the TV is >12' and I don't want 3 cables of that length.


Actually, I had used switches for years, but lately they have been messing with hdcp stuff and it's caused some issues. This may not just be the HR34 anymore. Maybe. Thats the reason I suggested trying it without. Monoprice has great long cables follow cost,but yeah, I get not wanting to run three long ones... That's a pain.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I started having an issue where there is no buffer when I first turn on my HR34. In the past, it would have 90 minutes buffered of the channel it was left on when I turned it off. Now there is no buffer. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"RACJ2" said:


> I started having an issue where there is no buffer when I first turn on my HR34. In the past, it would have 90 minutes buffered of the channel it was left on when I turned it off. Now there is no buffer. Anyone else experiencing this?


That apparently is to be expected and normal. You will not always have a buffer coming out of standby. Sometimes yes, but not always. It depends on what else the HR34 was doing while it was turned off. This unit does not work like a regular hr2x, nor can it because of how versatile it is.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> That apparently is to be expected and normal. You will not always have a buffer coming out of standby. Sometimes yes, but not always. It depends on what else the HR34 was doing while it was turned off. This unit does not work like a regular hr2x, nor can it because of how versatile it is.


Who said so? No one in a position to provide such information has told us that the HR34 is supposed to behave any differently than an HR2X as far as buffer, just you.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Common sense based on what the unit can do tells us that. 

S = Server
C1, C2, C3 = 3 clients

S is idle, C1, C2 and C3 all have someone viewing. C1 decides to record what they are watching and then change channels (1st tuner for "S" is gone). C2 also decides to record what they are watching and then change channels (2nd tuner for "S" is gone).

S decides to come back at this point .. not only is there no buffer to be had, there is also no tuner to be had - dilemma.

Another simple example of how to tie up all the tuners with outboard rvu clients: 

Start c1 on channel 2, then activate double play and put the second tuner on channel 4. 
Now start c2 on channel 5, then activate double play and put the second tuner on channel 7.
Now start c3 on channel 9

Now again, all tuners are tied up with outboard clients, even though only three streams are outbound at any one time. And again, the hr34 is without a tuner to even use, and must resort to only showing recorded content.

While maybe the utilization choice could have been made differently, the fact is, in a multi-system environment, tuners are simply resources that can be used when otherwise not in use. Losing buffer in standby isn't a bug .. it's just the way it was designed.

Maybe someday they will do some additional coding to save the live buffer more often than it is now, but there is no way to guarantee it will be there 100% of the time, based on these examples.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I think all this seems to lead to the idea that when they sat down to build the hr34, they decided to split it up into two pieces, one a rvu server, and the other a rvu client, all in one box. Tuners went to the server side (based on the above examples), and simply became resources to be used as needed, and therefore can't always be tied to the hr34 client you interact with, and therefore you can not always expect to see a buffer coming out of standby.  And if the last foreground tuner for the hr34 client was needed for anything else while in standby, then until the hr34 client comes out of standby, why would it be assigned again back to the live buffer until the hr34 is taken out of standby and requests a tuner again? 

I wonder if the hr34 is allowed to use any and all tuners for pushed content. That would explain why so many of us lose the live buffer when no recordings that we know of have taken place overnight.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Until someone in the know comes here and says otherwise I'll keep expecting the HR34 to have buffer out of standby at all times like the other HRs. Your math is all wrong...


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

"inkahauts" said:


> Common sense based on what the unit can do tells us that.
> 
> S = Server
> C1, C2, C3 = 3 clients
> ...


Is double play available to clients. Id swear someone said it only available to the hr34 box itself.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Christopher Gould said:


> Is double play available to clients. Id swear someone said it only available to the hr34 box itself.


Yes, I asked Stuart if his Samsung TV does and he said yes.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Until someone in the know comes here and says otherwise I'll keep expecting the HR34 to have buffer out of standby at all times like the other HRs. Your math is all wrong...


So you say the HR 34 can't do any of the things in those two examples?

Could you explain how to accomplish all the things in those two examples and still have a live buffer on a tuner on the hr34 if all the other tuners are doing something else?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> So you say the HR 34 can't do any of the things in those two examples?
> 
> Could you explain how to accomplish all the things in those two examples and still have a live buffer on a tuner on the hr34 if all the other tuners are doing something else?


I didn't bother to read your theory since you've posted it before...

As I've said in the past your theory is flawed. An HR34 has 5 tuners and only 3 can be used by clients for streaming or RVU at any one time. That leaves 2 tuners to buffer and you only need one to buffer. It's that simple. I'm sure others are able to subtract 3 from 5 and come up with 2 as well so don't go saying it's only me like you tend to do.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I didn't bother to read your theory since you've posted it before...
> 
> As I've said in the past your theory is flawed. An HR34 has 5 tuners and only 3 can be used by clients for streaming or RVU at any one time. That leaves 2 tuners to buffer and you only need one to buffer. It's that simple. I'm sure others are able to subtract 3 from 5 and come up with 2 as well so don't go saying it's only me like you tend to do.


Read the examples and then maybe you will see why more than three tuners can be used by an external client at a time, even though it can only stream three out at one time.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Read the examples and then maybe you will see why more than three tuners can be used by an external client at a time, even though it can only stream three out at one time.


If you would have read the OP with the problem has a HR34 and a HR22. He would not run into the issue you think you are trying to explain.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I didn't bother to read your theory since you've posted it before...
> 
> As I've said in the past your theory is flawed. An HR34 has 5 tuners and only 3 can be used by clients for streaming or RVU at any one time. That leaves 2 tuners to buffer and you only need one to buffer. It's that simple. I'm sure others are able to subtract 3 from 5 and come up with 2 as well so don't go saying it's only me like you tend to do.


inkahauts said Stuart Sweet confirmed there is double-play on his Samsung RVU TV, so isn't the equation a little more complicated than "max tuners minus max clients" when you factor in Double Play on the client side?

If we trust Stuart (and I have no reason not to), then the 3 RVU clients alone can try to turn on double play and will control all 5 tuners from the HR34, and still have one RVU TV where double play is denied and that one TV is limited to one tuner. This leaves the HR34 with no tuner available, so there's no buffer on the HR34...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> inkahauts said Stuart Sweet confirmed there is double-play on his Samsung RVU TV, so isn't the equation a little more complicated than "max tuners minus max clients" when you factor in Double Play on the client side?
> 
> If we trust Stuart (and I have no reason not to), then the 3 RVU clients alone can try to turn on double play and will control all 5 tuners from the HR34, and still have one RVU TV where double play is denied and that one TV is limited to one tuner. This leaves the HR34 with no tuner available, so there's no buffer on the HR34...


I trust Stuart as well but with 3 RVU clients allowed and only 5 tuners on an HR34 they can't all allow double play, it's impossible. How do we know there's not a limit of only 1 RVU client that can use double play? We don't...

Again, no one has given us any indication that we shouldn't expect a buffer out of standby just like on all the other HR units.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

About the slowness of the 34 some people are complaining about here is a hint for now to use. I found this also worked on my HR21 receiver. Dont use tv apps. Once u use those that slows things down tremendously so stay away from using them. Restart ur receiver and dont use apps until they get that glitch fixed and u will find the 34 will work much faster. This is my personal experiece of course might not work for everyone. I havent been using tv apps since they put out the HD Gui (on any receiver) and i have found my receivers are much more responsive.


----------



## HuskerHarley (Feb 8, 2012)

gregftlaud said:


> About the slowness of the 34 some people are complaining about here is a hint for now to use. I found this also worked on my HR21 receiver. Dont use tv apps. Once u use those that slows things down tremendously so stay away from using them. Restart ur receiver and dont use apps until they get that glitch fixed and u will find the 34 will work much faster. This is my personal experiece of course might not work for everyone. I havent been using tv apps since they put out the HD Gui (on any receiver) and i have found my receivers to much more responsive.


OK,,,Are you saying to delete all apps or just don't click on them?

HH


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Just dont open them

But u have to be sure to first restart the non 34 receivers twice withing 30minutes to flush the guide out.

I think right now it only takes restarting the 34 once to flush the guide.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"HobbyTalk" said:


> If you would have read the OP with the problem has a HR34 and a HR22. He would not run into the issue you think you are trying to explain.


Actually, I did, although not directly.

The tuners appear to be nothing more than resources, which will get assigned to what ever resource needs them as they are requested, in some order of importance.

It appears the order of preference for what tuners get assigned to do is

1 Recordings that are already set
2 live tv for any client
3 requests to record at the current time

I am getting this by seeing what screen pops up when something is going to change while using the HR34.

When a recording that was previously set up is about to start, the screen gives us a chance to cancel it, (assuming we have four other things already gong on of course) but always defaults to end the channel you are on and change channels to start the recording. However, in a client situation, this would mean detaching the tuner from the client.

So if a client is in standby when this where to occur, then it stands to reason that the tuner is taken away from the client forthwith, and is used for the recordings. In general we know that DIRECTV receivers seem to keep on doing what they are already doing, unless told to do something else, so I would suggest that the HR34 built in client has lost its tuner, and won't get it back till it is brought out of standby, and that any buffer on any tuner is only triggered to start by a client coming out of standby. (I'd also say the only client capable of continuing a buffer at all during standby is the one that writes its buffer to the DIRECTV portion of the hard drive, just like other hrs, which seems to be only the HR34 built in client's foreground tuner.). And I think the only reason we see that buffer out of standby sometimes is because that tuner was never needed for any other resource since it had been put into standby.

Now, as for those who say they haven't ever had five recordings or any clients going on during standby, I would suggest two things. One, the receiver may have restarted for some reason. I have run into that a couple times. And after a restart, until you turn on the HR34s built in client it will not have requested a tuner. The other, I have to wonder how they are doing all the pushed content. On any hr we have now other than the HR34 we know they are using the background tuner for this, but if they have gone to a client system, what's to stop the HR34 RVU DVR server from assigning all tuners to record pushed content of any and all different types (remember, we get movies as well as commercials now in many areas) since all tuners are likely listed as available on the HR34 when it's in standby, since there is no one to give a pop up screen to and ask if they can take a tuner for something.

Obviously, some of this is speculation, but I don't think it's at all possible to ignore the fact that the HR34 seems to be built as two separate units in one box, a RVU DVR server, and a RVU client. Id say they then took what a current hr does, and split up its different functions, assigning some of them to the server side, and some of them to the client side. And while it won't change much when it's being used as just a DVR, because of what it can do as a RVU server, it appears there are some new little things that may look like bugs but actually aren't. I think the live buffer out of standby is a perfect example of one of those situations. The only question I have, is it always working right, or is it sometimes also just a bug. That's beyond us to be able to figure out, we don't have access to all the facts. I do believe they could do something to help keep the buffer if we are loosing it often simply because of pushed content. I could see them writing a statement that said all tuners are available, except the last HR34 foreground tuner if it is being requested by pushed content. However, until the other little things get fixed, I don't think they would even consider it. Plus, is it worth them doing something like that anyway, adding more complexity to something already extremely complex?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Actually, I did, although not directly.


Then maybe you should read it more directly. Since he ONLY has the HR34 and a HR22 then there is NO way he would come close to falling into any of the situations you think are happening.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> Then maybe you should read it more directly. Since he ONLY has the HR34 and a HR22 then there is NO way he would come close to falling into any of the situations you think are happening.


Inkahauts was providing a scenario that could explain a presumed design decision that DIRECTV made to disable the buffer when the HR34 is in standby, with a presumption that DIRECTV anticipates that the HR34 will primarily be used in an RVU environment, and thus could have multiple clients running Double Play and contending for tuners at any time.

The question for many is: Is that really a design decision DIRECTV made?

It may very well be, and if so, I would hope that DIRECTV would revisit the design and enable the standby buffer when no RVU clients are detected.


----------



## ortofl (Aug 6, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> They plan on getting the feature and function set of the HR34 to be on par with that of the other hrs they have, it's a simply a matter of time. I hated that giant black cloud too....





inkahauts said:


> Actually, you should have access to all movies even without Internet connected, and some 400 of them can be pushed to your hr via sat.


I am quoting the above because the postings say that the HR34 is in a trailer (I assume the user has a mobil DTV subscription). My quandry is this: I am trying to add an HR34 to my array of DVRs . I can get one from DTV very $ reasonably (16 years with a DTV mobil acct) BUT was told that they can't send/bring one to me without (1) having an installer come, (2) AND getting/installing either (3) a "cinema connection" or (4) "whole home", AND that I need a constant internet connection (impossible, of course on the road). I never use PPV and have self-installed my stuff.
In my past experience installers will not service a mobil account (tripod dish) and my DVRs were always shipped to a street address of my designation, not necessarily my "install address" when traveling. Which of this is baloney or ironbound policy? I deal with customer retention.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"ortofl" said:


> I am quoting the above because the postings say that the HR34 is in a trailer (I assume the user has a mobil DTV subscription). My quandry is this: I am trying to add an HR34 to my array of DVRs . I can get one from DTV very $ reasonably (16 years with a DTV mobil acct) BUT was told that they can't send/bring one to me without (1) having an installer come, (2) AND getting/installing either (3) a "cinema connection" or (4) "whole home", AND that I need a constant internet connection (impossible, of course on the road). I never use PPV and have self-installed my stuff.
> In my past experience installers will not service a mobil account (tripod dish) and my DVRs were always shipped to a street address of my designation, not necessarily my "install address" when traveling. Which of this is baloney or ironbound policy? I deal with customer retention.


The HR34 must be installed in a SWM system. Also, when installed, it will be installed with a CCK. If they turn on Whole Home and you don't want it, you can have that feature turned off on your account. You do not need to have an Internet connection, but you are supposed to have a phone or Internet hooked up at all times.

If you are going to use it in a mobile environment, you might want to just have it installed at home first and then move it to your mobile home.

- Merg


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"HobbyTalk" said:


> Then maybe you should read it more directly. Since he ONLY has the HR34 and a HR22 then there is NO way he would come close to falling into any of the situations you think are happening.


As drew said, I was pointing out a design decision that DIRECTV has likely made that effects how the HR34 works, and that if they likely created the HR34 as two separate units in one box so to speak, then you can't always assume it will work the same. The second post explained how that design decision could be directly affecting him. But there is no point in talking about what I said in the second post until you can see the point of view of what is happening in the first post.

So, based on the design decision that DIRECTV has apparently taken based no the first post, If the HR34 foreground tuner is taken away for any other purpose, then you won't get the live buffer back until you trigger it to start again by taking the machine out of standby. Five recordings going on while the unit is in standby can have the same effect as, for example, three clients being on with two using double play.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"The Merg" said:


> The HR34 must be installed in a SWM system. Also, when installed, it will be installed with a CCK. If they turn on Whole Home and you don't want it, you can have that feature turned off on your account. You do not need to have an Internet connection, but you are supposed to have a phone or Internet hooked up at all times.
> 
> If you are going to use it in a mobile environment, you might want to just have it installed at home first and then move it to your mobile home.
> 
> - Merg


Just to add a little, they are being very strict on the must be installed by us line. I have not seen one person say they have been able to get one from DIRECTV without install. If price is not a big deal, you could always order one through solid signal, or some place like that, but otherwise, they will have to come out to you.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Woke up this morning went to my playlist saw that the 34 had recorded "The View" (which is in my series manager .........twice on two different tuners at 11am.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"gregftlaud" said:


> Woke up this morning went to my playlist saw that the 34 had recorded "The View" (which is in my series manager .........twice on two different tuners at 11am.


It must think you really like that show... . Are they both from the exact same channel?


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Yep same channel. Both fully recorded. Just a glitch? B/c none of the shows from my series manager has done this yet since i got the 34 on friday.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Just a glitch...


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

We'll see if it happens again tomorrow. I removed it from my series manager then re-added it just to be on the safe side


----------



## EyeRonik1 (Nov 26, 2007)

gregftlaud said:


> Woke up this morning went to my playlist saw that the 34 had recorded "The View" (which is in my series manager .........twice on two different tuners at 11am.


I see this once or twice a week - the 34 will record 2-4 copies of the same show on the same station.

I don't lose much sleep over it. No problems are caused and they eventually roll off my list of saved programs.


----------



## jscott70 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm still having to reboot my HR34 at least once a day due to blank screen and/or unresponsiveness. Hopefully the next firmware update will help. I did receive some credits from DirecTV for my trouble.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

REPLAY is less than a second


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I have come up with a couple of things that people can do on their HR34s that seem to show that this unit is not built with the same design philosophy as any of the other DVRs, and that it is built more like two units, an RVU DVR server and an RVU client all in one box, and that what we are really interacting with on the HR34 is a RVU client.

*EXAMPLE 1*

This first example that anyone can easily re-create will show that any tuner on HR 34 can be used as a foreground tuner for the HR34 "client", therefore making all tuners on the HR34 RVU capable tuners. (if any tuner can be used by the HR34, then any tuner also has to be able to be used by any outboard RVU client)


First turn on the unit and tune to channel A and have it begin recording whatever is on.

Now go into the guide and have it record channel B, channel C, channel D, and channel E.

Now while viewing live TV type in channel F and hit enter. This will prompt a conflict screen and it will show you that you have four tuners unassigned and one tuner is listed as my location and the name of each program being recorded with those tuners currently going on.

Now exit that screen. Then type in channel B and hit enter and allow the unit to change channels.

Now once again type in channel F to bring up the conflict screen and you'll see that my location has moved to channel B with all the other channels now showing as unassigned. You have changed the foreground tuner from channel A to channel B.

Now hit exit again, tune to channel C, then to channel F once again to bring up the conflict screen and you notice that the foreground tuner is now changed to channel C.

You can repeat this process twice more and move the foreground tuner to channel D and channel E showing that any and all tuners can be a foreground tuner on the HR34.

If you really want to have some fun you can actually use the same process with double-play engaged and you will notice how you can move the foreground and the background tuner around to any and all different tuners using the same processes.

This appears to be prime evidence that the HR34 was built as two units since no two tuners are tied only to the HR34, however, the HR34 client can only be using any two tuners at a time for its own purposes.

*EXAMPLE 2*

Making the live buffer go completely away, even while the HR34 is on and being used. This example will shows that the HR34 does not always have a tuner designated as a foreground tuner.


Turn on your unit and tune it to channel A. This channel will now be the foreground tuner and is writing the live buffer.

Now go into your playlist, choose a recording and start playback.

Now go into the guide and start recording's on channel B channel C channel D channel E and channel F. (you may see the conflict screen, and if so, simply choose the my location tuner for the final recording.)

Now go into the guide one more time and try starting a recording on channel G. This will bring up a conflict screen and you will see that no tuner is assigned to anything, and that all tuners are listed as unassigned. The RVU DVR server seems to have taken all the tuners which it seems to see as nothing more than resources and assigned them all the task of recording programs because none of them were actively being used to view live TV by any client. This means that there is no foreground tuner on the HR34 client at the moment and therefore no live buffers are being written at the moment.

Keep watching the program you've been watching that was previously recorded until after all the recordings that you set are finished. (you can speed this up by going to the playlist and simply stopping all the recordings)

Now simply hit the exit key on the recording you're currently watching and it will dump you to a live tuner/channel and you will notice that there is absolutely no buffer of any kind on the HR 34 for the live tuner. (you may want to wait for 5 or ten minutes between stopping all recordings and exiting the playback of the previously recorded program. That will make it easier to see no buffer is there, since you will know it should easily show a long span of green in the playbar.) This seems to provide evidence that until the HR 34 client again requested a tuner to be used that resource wasn't assigned to the HR34 client and therefore wasn't writing a live buffer.

These examples put together seem to provide a lot of evidence of how this unit was designed and why you won't always see a live buffer coming out of standby even when you don't have any outboard clients hooked up to it because the HR 34 itself also acts like in many ways, if not in all ways, just like any other RVU client probably will based on what we have all heard about the Samsung tvs that can act as a RVU client.

These examples also seem to show that that process of writing a live buffer doesn't start anew on an HR34 if it is at any point stopped without an HR34 client requesting a new foreground tuner.

I'd say that makes sense, because it has no way of knowing which tuner will get assigned to the HR34 client foreground tuner because it has no idea when you will interact with it again in a way that will cause it to need a tuner again.


----------



## HuskerHarley (Feb 8, 2012)

:newbie: *ALERT*

inkahauts,

What does RVU stand for?

Why is what you posted (RVU DVR - RVU CLIENT) important?

I'm not being a smart ass, I really want to know, so I can understand more about the HR34 as it applies to my recording & viewing enjoyment.

HH


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

HuskerHarley said:


> What does RVU stand for?


http://www.rvualliance.org/


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"HuskerHarley" said:


> :newbie: ALERT
> 
> inkahauts,
> 
> ...


Basically, the end result... One DVR can be hooked up easily to 9 tvs, allowing all tvs the same capabilities and same interface, and same access to the series managers etc. The one caveat, only four tvs can be used at any onetime with one of the four being the one the hr34 is directly connected to. Its Almost like taking the DVR with you from one room to the next, so it's always the same everywhere. (pip seems to be the only thing that isn't on the one client that is out right now, which is some Samsung tvs.)

RVU servers and clients are the next generational way from a hardware standpoint of accomplishing Whole Home Service with a HD DVR and a Hi Definition receiver that you use today that is far more flexible than today's offerings from DIRECTV. that technology is what allows this to be accomplieshed.

If you don't have RVU clients right now, (and that's only specific Samsung tvs for the moment) then it really doesn't have much of an affect on you right now, except maybe the live buffer out of standby. Otherwise, the HR34 is mostly just a five tuner DVR instead of a two tuner DVR, which in and of itself is a huge plus in my book....

As for in the future... I think it will depend on how you watch tv in your household. If you record pretty much everything you watch and don't ever have more than four tvs going at once, then I don't think it will do anything but make things easier for you. But if you watch a lot of live tv in different rooms at the same time, I think it might change a few things, if you are using clients. The nice thing is, the HR34 plays nice with the current hardware and Whole Home Service from DIRECTV so you have the flexibility to do things in all kinds of different ways right now, so I'd say decide how you want to watch and record your tv, and then build your system so that it will meet those needs.


----------



## HuskerHarley (Feb 8, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> Basically, the end result... One DVR can be hooked up easily to 9 tvs, allowing all tvs the same capabilities and same interface, and same access to the series managers etc. The one caveat, only four tvs can be used at any onetime with one of the four being the one the hr34 is directly connected to. Its Almost like taking the DVR with you from one room to the next, so it's always the same everywhere. (pip seems to be the only thing that isn't on the one client that is out right now, which is some Samsung tvs.)
> 
> RVU servers and clients are the next generational way from a hardware standpoint of accomplishing Whole Home Service with a HD DVR and a Hi Definition receiver that you use today that is far more flexible than today's offerings from DIRECTV. that technology is what allows this to be accomplieshed.
> 
> ...


I have a better understanding now, Thanks for explaining it to me-->:righton:

HH


----------



## e30cabrio (Jul 9, 2012)

I woke up this morning at 4am to my 4 day old HR34 stuck on whatever was on the last channel it recorded from. It accepted no commands and I reset it. (red button)

It got stuck at 1-2 sat data screen several times and then rebuilding scheduler list several times. Finally it booted, then while on teh phone with DTV I attempted to clear NVRAM at their direction via red, red, blue, blue yellow, green which got me nowhere as it did not seem to "hear" the remote. 

After 5-10 minutes it seemed to accept numerous commands all at once, the screen went blank, it came bacg to an empty info bar screen and rebooted.

Since then at DTV's direction I have reset it 2x only to get stuck at 1-2 of sat or rebuilding scheduler (currently at scheduler with the bar moving which is progress).

They are sending a tech tomorrow with a replacement but I am hoping at the mean time there is a solution so I can see things in it and get things today.


Thanks.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"e30cabrio" said:


> I woke up this morning at 4am to my 4 day old HR34 stuck on whatever was on the last channel it recorded from. It accepted no commands and I reset it. (red button)
> 
> It got stuck at 1-2 sat data screen several times and then rebuilding scheduler list several times. Finally it booted, then while on teh phone with DTV I attempted to clear NVRAM at their direction via red, red, blue, blue yellow, green which got me nowhere as it did not seem to "hear" the remote.
> 
> ...


Honestly, it sound like your trying to do to much all at once. All the hrs generally slow down big time when you have flushed the guide data, which you did, because it's trying to grab guide data. The HR34 can seem frozen for a while when it's got no guide data. It's best to just turn it off and let it load for as long as possible.


----------



## e30cabrio (Jul 9, 2012)

All I did was over a two hour period at the direction of tech support. The unit never became stable and my HR22 & H25 are also doing the same kinds of things.

I never got any indication the NVRAM actually flushed so I don't think it being empty was it and I also hope less then 4 full days is not enough to get it so full it causes this. I am not going through this every four days.

It rained last night so I think something is shorting at the dish. They are bringing all new equipment tomorrow 8am-12pm so we'll see.

Thanks


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"e30cabrio" said:


> All I did was over a two hour period at the direction of tech support. The unit never became stable and my HR22 & H25 are also doing the same kinds of things.
> 
> I never got any indication the NVRAM actually flushed so I don't think it being empty was it and I also hope less then 4 full days is not enough to get it so full it causes this. I am not going through this every four days.
> 
> ...


Your other units are having issues too? Sounds like something other than the boxes then... Hopefully the installer will find it and fix it easily.


----------



## e30cabrio (Jul 9, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> Your other units are having issues too? Sounds like something other than the boxes then... Hopefully the installer will find it and fix it easily.


Yup, didn't know it until after my post.

I hope he can, I am coming from 3.5 years of Cox cable hell and have really had enough of not so entertaining entertainment. Almost makes me want to read!


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

HR-34 started slowing down yesterday, a sign a lock up is coming, and sure enough it locked up today. Red button reset required.


----------



## jscott70 (Feb 14, 2009)

lansbury said:


> HR-34 started slowing down yesterday, a sign a lock up is coming, and sure enough it locked up today. Red button reset required.


Whomever is responsible for letting the HR34 go public should be horsewhipped. This thing is a POS. I can't believe DirecTV is signing up a bunch of beta testers under the guise of "promotions". If I would have known all these issues existed I NEVER would have switched from Dish.


----------



## pearkel (Feb 1, 2007)

jscott70 said:


> Whomever is responsible for letting the HR34 go public should be horsewhipped. This thing is a POS. I can't believe DirecTV is signing up a bunch of beta testers under the guise of "promotions". If I would have known all these issues existed I NEVER would have switched from Dish.


Guess I must be living right. I love my HR34 and is working great!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jscott70 said:


> Whomever is responsible for letting the HR34 go public should be horsewhipped. This thing is a POS. I can't believe DirecTV is signing up a bunch of beta testers under the guise of "promotions". If I would have known all these issues existed I NEVER would have switched from Dish.


My HR34 isn't exhibiting the issues that yours is. You may want to call and have them send out a tech with a replacement because it sounds like you have a bad one.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

pearkel +1


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

jscott70 said:


> Whomever is responsible for letting the HR34 go public should be horsewhipped. This thing is a POS. I can't believe DirecTV is signing up a bunch of beta testers under the guise of "promotions". If I would have known all these issues existed I NEVER would have switched from Dish.


RunnerFL has a good point. If you're waiting 1-2 minutes for response to remote and needing daily reboot there is something wrong. I've never seen remote response times like that. 1-2 minutes is just crazy. I would never have the patience to wait that long.

Others, including myself, don't have those kinds of issues. It's outside of the norm and I would recommend you call DIRECTV and have them look at it.

In the past there have been issues with Sony LCD TVs interfering the DIRECTV IR remotes. Have you tried using the remote in RF mode?

Mike


----------



## jscott70 (Feb 14, 2009)

pearkel said:


> Guess I must be living right. I love my HR34 and is working great!


Thanks for this useful message. I understand now...I'm living wrong. THAT'S why I'm having all these issues.


----------



## jscott70 (Feb 14, 2009)

Mike Bertelson said:


> RunnerFL has a good point. If you're waiting 1-2 minutes for response to remote and needing daily reboot there is something wrong. I've never seen remote response times like that. 1-2 minutes is just crazy. I would never have the patience to wait that long.
> 
> Others, including myself, don't have those kinds of issues. It's outside of the norm and I would recommend you call DIRECTV and have them look at it.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your response Mike. The RF won't allow me to use my Harmony remote. I could try testing with it and see if somehow it helps. Do you think lockups could be attributed to IR interference as well? I have an LG 65LM6200 LED/LCD TV so I guess that's a possibility although I never had any issues with a Dish VIP722k but then again different manufacturers, different possibilities I guess. WHEN IT WORKS, I like the HR34 but the lockups and button latency are maddening at times. Sorry for the short tempered posts but I can think of nothing more frustrating then going from a rock solid DVR to a buggy POS and then having others ridicule me as if I have something to do with it or want to be here posting negative feedback on the HR34. Sucks to be me I guess.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

jscott70 said:


> I appreciate your response Mike. The RF won't allow me to use my Harmony remote. I could try testing with it and see if somehow it helps. Do you think lockups could be attributed to IR interference as well? I have an LG 65LM6200 LED/LCD TV so I guess that's a possibility although I never had any issues with a Dish VIP722k but then again different manufacturers, different possibilities I guess. WHEN IT WORKS, I like the HR34 but the lockups and button latency are maddening at times. Sorry for the short tempered posts but I can think of nothing more frustrating then going from a rock solid DVR to a buggy POS and then having others ridicule me as if I have something to do with it or want to be here posting negative feedback on the HR34. Sucks to be me I guess.


Typically those issues were related to the fluorescents used for back lighting. Since you have LED backlighting it's probably not the problem. It can't hurt to try RF to see if what changes.

However, as I've said your issues are out of the norm for what's being reported. How is your system setup up? What multi-switch, splitters, etc. are installed?

Mike


----------



## pearkel (Feb 1, 2007)

jscott70 said:


> I appreciate your response Mike. The RF won't allow me to use my Harmony remote. I could try testing with it and see if somehow it helps. Do you think lockups could be attributed to IR interference as well? I have an LG 65LM6200 LED/LCD TV so I guess that's a possibility although I never had any issues with a Dish VIP722k but then again different manufacturers, different possibilities I guess. WHEN IT WORKS, I like the HR34 but the lockups and button latency are maddening at times. Sorry for the short tempered posts but I can think of nothing more frustrating then going from a rock solid DVR to a buggy POS and then having others ridicule me as if I have something to do with it or want to be here posting negative feedback on the HR34. Sucks to be me I guess.


Sorry if it came across i was attacking you, I just felt your post about never releasing it was a little harsh and I just wanted to state I wasn't having any major issues with mine. I would suggest to try the RF and see if that is your issue or if you need to have an equipment swap. Again, no intentional attack and I apologize if you felt I did.


----------



## jscott70 (Feb 14, 2009)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Typically those issues were related to the fluorescents used for back lighting. Since you have LED backlighting it's probably not the problem. It can't hurt to try RF to see if what changes.
> 
> However, as I've said your issues are out of the norm for what's being reported. How is your system setup up? What multi-switch, splitters, etc. are installed?
> 
> Mike


I've seen many people having similar issues to what I'm experiencing both here and on other sites including DirecTV's own forums. One person in particular had almost the exact symptoms I had, ordered a replacement from DirecTV and had the same issues with the replacement. I am not going to lose my recordings for no good reason. I have to reboot about once per day due to lockup. When it works, it works fine. No hiccups or glitches or anything else that would lead me to believe it's a bad unit. The installer used a splitter in the wiring closet (would have to check to see exactly what type and model) and of course a CCK. I have an HR21 in the bedroom which works perfectly. Never had an issue with it.


----------



## jscott70 (Feb 14, 2009)

pearkel said:


> Sorry if it came across i was attacking you, I just felt your post about never releasing it was a little harsh and I just wanted to state I wasn't having any major issues with mine. I would suggest to try the RF and see if that is your issue or if you need to have an equipment swap. Again, no intentional attack and I apologize if you felt I did.


I didn't take it as an attack of any kind, just a snarky and annoying shortcut to constructive feedback. If I were the only person having the same type of issues with this unit then I might agree with you but if you bother to really read thru some of the forums/threads both here and on other sites including DirecTV's very own, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jscott70 said:


> I've seen many people having similar issues to what I'm experiencing both here and on other sites including DirecTV's own forums. One person in particular had almost the exact symptoms I had, ordered a replacement from DirecTV and had the same issues with the replacement. I am not going to lose my recordings for no good reason. I have to reboot about once per day due to lockup. When it works, it works fine. No hiccups or glitches or anything else that would lead me to believe it's a bad unit. The installer used a splitter in the wiring closet (would have to check to see exactly what type and model) and of course a CCK. I have an HR21 in the bedroom which works perfectly. Never had an issue with it.


Along with giving RF a shot you may want to try swapping locations between the HR34 and HR21. At least that way you can rule out wiring if the HR34 acts the same in the HR21's location.

If you swap the units and then start to have issues with the HR21 and the HR34 clears up you should look at your wiring, or have DirecTV look at it.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

I've said it once and i'll say it a million times and this goes for all hd-dvr's that are having issues with the new HD GUI. Reboot your receiver twice withing 30minutes to flush out all guide data (i think one reboot flushes the guide data for the 34) and DO NOT hit that right arrow button to bring up TV Apps and things wont slow down. 

I researched this online a few months ago and found that someone did that and ever since i stopped initiating tv apps all my dvr's work smoothly. HR21 and now HR34.


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

gregftlaud said:


> Reboot your receiver twice withing 30minutes to flush out all guide data (i think one reboot flushes the guide data for the 34) and DO NOT hit that right arrow button to bring up TV Apps and things wont slow down.
> 
> I researched this online a few months ago and found that someone did that and ever since i stopped initiating tv apps all my dvr's work smoothly. HR21 and now HR34.


As I've never had the apps up at any time since I had the HR-34 that can't be the total problem. Mine has locked up twice in the three weeks I've had it, and each time the warning it was going to happen was slower and slower responses from the box to the remote buttons being pressed.


----------



## e30cabrio (Jul 9, 2012)

I just had my units replaced. The installers replaced the LNB, the multiswitch and the power source that was in the OnQ panel and rewired the system. They also removed the smaller existing dish which the previous installer refused to remove.

I now have an HR 34, HR 25 and HR 24 all on the internet and seemingly functioning properly.

Now I get to redo the 112 season passes I had just completed adding before the first 34 died. I am going to spread the passes between the three DVRs as opposed to putting the bulk on the 34.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"gregftlaud" said:


> I've said it once and i'll say it a million times and this goes for all hd-dvr's that are having issues with the new HD GUI. Reboot your receiver twice withing 30minutes to flush out all guide data (i think one reboot flushes the guide data for the 34) and DO NOT hit that right arrow button to bring up TV Apps and things wont slow down.
> 
> I researched this online a few months ago and found that someone did that and ever since i stopped initiating tv apps all my dvr's work smoothly. HR21 and now HR34.


And everything I know shows this is coincidence more than anything, I have never experienced a slow down simply because I started using tv apps. Flushing guide data can help sometimes though.

I have seen a unit of mine slow down in the past without using tv apps as well... Been a while, but it happened.


----------



## indycolts2k6 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

We had an HR34 installed on Monday this week and have had all kind of issues setting up our Series Manager. I'm able to setup all my series ok, but the record icon never shows up in the episode list and my shows are not added to the To Do List.

For example, I go to record Falling Skies on TNT. I press Menu > Search & Browse > Find My Show and choose Record Series and the 'First Run' option. I know for a fact there are new episodes coming up on 7/15 & 7/22 but no episodes show up as future recordings - either on the 'View Upcoming' or To Do List pages. No record icon shows up beside the episodes and my Series Manager displays as "Falling Skies (0)". I've tried changing from first run to both - and no change.

I was on the phone with tech support for 45 minutes tonight and we reset the network, satellite and guide settings, so I'm not sure if any of that's going to work. I noticed some people recommended a double red button reset, but not sure if that will do anything?

If I can't rely on the Series Manager to do it's thing, it kinda renders this DVR pointless for me. So frustrated. I've scoured Google in hopes of finding someone else experiencing this issue, but haven't had any luck so far. Any ideas?

Model: HR34/700
Software 0x54c


----------



## e30cabrio (Jul 9, 2012)

indycolts2k6 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We had an HR34 installed on Monday this week and have had all kind of issues setting up our Series Manager. I'm able to setup all my series ok, but the record icon never shows up in the episode list and my shows are not added to the To Do List.
> 
> ...


I'd call corporate and request a replacement if you can't get it via normal channels.

Sorry you are having issues. Mine has been recording since noon and so far all is well, I had to go to corp to get it sorted.

Good luck.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

indycolts2k6 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We had an HR34 installed on Monday this week and have had all kind of issues setting up our Series Manager. I'm able to setup all my series ok, but the record icon never shows up in the episode list and my shows are not added to the To Do List.
> 
> ...


Try rebooting the HR34, from the menu not the red button, twice within 30 minutes. This clears out all the guide data and acquires new data. After 24 hours, how long it will take approximately to rebuild the guide data, if it's still doing the same thing call DirecTV again.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"indycolts2k6" said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We had an HR34 installed on Monday this week and have had all kind of issues setting up our Series Manager. I'm able to setup all my series ok, but the record icon never shows up in the episode list and my shows are not added to the To Do List.
> 
> ...


Can you see the guide data out for about two weeks and see these episodes it should be recording in the guide?

Did you try just pressing record button twice to record a series in the guide to see what the result of that was, rather than searching?


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

indycolts2k6 said:


> We had an HR34 installed on Monday this week and have had all kind of issues setting up our Series Manager. I'm able to setup all my series ok, but the record icon never shows up in the episode list and my shows are not added to the To Do List.


I've seen that happen here. The first time I chased the problem around, making manual entries rather than using the Series function.

But now I've seen that it doesn't update the Series Manager right away, something that I finally remembered happened with the old DirecTivo's (Tivo would even put up a note saying that the recording may not show up immediately in the To Do listing).

So now I check the next day and the Series recordings always show up in the Manager. You may want to give that a shot if you've got time to wait before the first recording is due to happen.

I don't think this happened with previous firmware updates.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

jscott70 said:


> I appreciate your response Mike. The RF won't allow me to use my Harmony remote. I could try testing with it and see if somehow it helps. Do you think lockups could be attributed to IR interference as well? I have an LG 65LM6200 LED/LCD TV so I guess that's a possibility although I never had any issues with a Dish VIP722k but then again different manufacturers, different possibilities I guess. WHEN IT WORKS, I like the HR34 but the lockups and button latency are maddening at times. Sorry for the short tempered posts but I can think of nothing more frustrating then going from a rock solid DVR to a buggy POS and then having others ridicule me as if I have something to do with it or want to be here posting negative feedback on the HR34. Sucks to be me I guess.


The AR Xsight remote has built in IR for DirecTV. It is a much better remote than Harmony in every aspect. Unfortunately it programs the same way on the internet but I find the code base much better and the macro ability much easier.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> The AR Xsight remote has built in IR for DirecTV.


I think you meant RF, easy mistake.



Jerry_K said:


> It is a much better remote than Harmony in every aspect.


In your opinion maybe. My opinion is that it's a POS. I bought one and returned it within 2 days.


----------



## indycolts2k6 (Jan 25, 2008)

tonydi said:


> So now I check the next day and the Series recordings always show up in the Manager. You may want to give that a shot if you've got time to wait before the first recording is due to happen.
> 
> I don't think this happened with previous firmware updates.


Thank you all for the great feedback - you've all been extremely helpful. I think you're exactly right TonyDi - I checked out my recordings this morning for Falling Skies and 2 shows are now scheduled for recording. This is definitely buggy as heck, but as long as it automatically records my shows, I can work around this.

On a different note regarding the HR34 - do TV Apps work for any of you? When I hit the right arrow, all I get is "Service Unavailable (5)". I've re-run network setup a couple of times and everything looks good - but I can't ever access apps. Just curious.

Thanks again for the responses.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jerry_K said:


> The AR Xsight remote has built in IR for DirecTV. It is a much better remote than Harmony in every aspect. Unfortunately it programs the same way on the internet but I find the code base much better and the macro ability much easier.





RunnerFL said:


> I think you meant RF, easy mistake.
> In your opinion maybe. My opinion is that it's a POS. I bought one and returned it within 2 days.


I have the AR Xsight and a Harmony and they both have there pluses and minuses. The Xsight does have much better macros then Harmony. For example, use macros for PIP on and off on my HR34, the Harmony can't do enough commands for that. And I like the fact I can lay it flat on the arm of my recliner and press buttons. Since the Harmony is contour, it tends to flip if you try to do that. And the Xsight is the only aftermarket remote that I know of that will control a HRXX via IR.

The downside to the Xsight is the touch screen. I thought I would love it, but if you grab the remote and touch any part of the screen, next thing you know its activated a command like turning your receiver off. And trying to scroll to the next screen is sometimes difficult. Although even with the negatives, for the $35 I paid, it was a steal.


----------



## markgrif (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd like to maka a general comment. I have two HR24s. One has an update from July 6th and the other from June 21st. The June 21st one has many of the problems listed throughout this thread. The July 6th does not. The June 21st had no problems BEFORE June 21st. I wuld say that all the problems are related to a BASE software release problem for many, if not all, receivers.

I have an HR-34 being installed tomorrow.

I'd like to force an update for the June 21st. I know it's in the forums, but I can't find it. Can anyone tell me how to do it or point me to a post?
If I then start to have problems with June 21st - We'll know.


----------



## 2tonedug (Nov 28, 2006)

during a playback of lifetime ch. on demand, my wife is reporting a few problems. segments of the recording are missing. and cant rewind to get them back. when the 30 second slip is pressed a bunch of times it is glitchy and the audio coming out of the 30 slip is glitchy also


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Well all i know is not using tv apps works for me for keeping my receiving running smoothly. Might not work for everyone but i just know it's not a coincedence for me that when i used to use apps all the time the sluggishness on my receiver was unbearable. Ever since i stopped using apps everything works lickety split. Remote response great.....changing channels great, getting into menus, guide, etc. This works for me and whoever said it was a coincedence ...what-ever! Some people think they know it all. 

I didnt say this was a fix for everyone just relaying my own personal experience. I've googled this and i've read on other dtv message boards that a few other people that stopped using apps had success with improving the stability of their receivers.

Now others that dont use the apps and still have sluggishness obviously have other issues with their receivers.

I'm just saying what worked for me.


----------



## snappjay (Jul 16, 2010)

Quick question... 

about how long is the average wait time between firmware updates for other boxes (like the HR24 for instance)? It seems that we have been on this firmware for awhile with several known issues.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

snappjay said:


> Quick question...
> 
> about how long is the average wait time between firmware updates for other boxes (like the HR24 for instance)? It seems that we have been on this firmware for awhile with several known issues.


There is no set, or pre-determined, time for releases. They are released when they are ready.


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

gregftlaud said:



> Well all i know is not using tv apps works for me for keeping my receiving running smoothly. Might not work for everyone but i just know it's not a coincedence for me that when i used to use apps all the time the sluggishness on my receiver was unbearable. Ever since i stopped using apps everything works lickety split. Remote response great.....changing channels great, getting into menus, guide, etc. This works for me and whoever said it was a coincedence ...what-ever! Some people think they know it all.
> 
> I didnt say this was a fix for everyone just relaying my own personal experience. I've googled this and i've read on other dtv message boards that a few other people that stopped using apps had success with improving the stability of their receivers.
> 
> ...


Well, no, that's not what you said. You said....



gregftlaud said:


> I've said it once and i'll say it a million times and this goes for all hd-dvr's that are having issues with the new HD GUI. Reboot your receiver twice withing 30minutes to flush out all guide data (i think one reboot flushes the guide data for the 34) and DO NOT hit that right arrow button to bring up TV Apps and things wont slow down.


You said your "fix" applies to *all hd-dvr's that are having issues*...

Look, I'm glad that you found a fix that works for you and that you posted it here because it might help others. But I think it's pretty clear by now that there are no magic bullets and that there are many problems with these boxes that aren't universal. I don't have some of the issues reported here, yet I have some that only a handful seem to experience.

To me this inconsistency of issues is the most frustrating (and confusing) thing and it's probably why it's going to take DTV awhile to get us all a box that works correctly.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

tonydi said:


> To me this inconsistency of issues is the most frustrating (and confusing) thing and it's probably why it's going to take DTV awhile to get us all a box that works correctly.


Until all of us have the exact same setup and use the units the exact same way the inconsistencies will continue. Since we know that will never happen you might as well get used to the inconsistencies.


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh, sure, I understand that different configurations will bring different problems. What I don't understand are the things that don't seem to be related to "outside" influences like what kind of connection you have to your TV or the equipment you have to connect to the Internet or what have you. 

Take the internal time issue, for example, where one person's HR34 is minutes behind real time and others are ahead and others are really close. In my business I'm used to computers that have weird issues but when one model number has an issue, every one of those computers has the same issue. These DVRs are essentially computers yet they don't follow that same pattern.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> There is no set, or pre-determined, time for releases. They are released when they are ready.


Now that right there is funny. Ready for what? Customer testing? Downgrading boxes?


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

I started reading this thread because I am having a HR34 installed on Sat. Half way thru I started getting a feeling of "dejavu", so I went back to some threads when the HR20 first come out, and guess what I found from Nov. 2006. Posts that say "I can't belive D* Released this POS, it s$%ks, I have to reboot it every day, so on and so on. And replies "You must have a bad box cause mine has worked flawlessly since instal!" So it's the same now as it was then, some people have issues, some don't, I couldn't figure it out then, and I can't now  I do know one thing, the orig HR20 I got back then still works fine today, the HR21 on the other hand is a POS
So I am crossing my fingers and hoping I have the same luck with the HR34 as I did with the HR20!


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

HR34 new install, running 0x054C. I just had it installed last week along with going to a SWM set up. 

It was my understanding that if you connected the HR34 to hardwired Ethernet that it 
would disable the DECA. That did not happen and I continued to encounter a 771B error.
Per the direction of my install guy......AWESOME tech. MATT FROM STL -- SHOUTOUT.. 
I disconnected my Ethernet and the 771B errors went away. I am now all DECA where 
as before I was all Ethernet on all 3 of my HR22/HR23 and 4 H23's. Figured what the 
heck, I'll free up my Ethernet ports on my switch.

When displaying the INFO title bar, the messages are off the left of the screen. This is a HR34 issue as my TV before was just fine with a HR23.

The audio tends to do split second drops.

The HDMI handshake has issues with my Denon 3311, HR34 issue as this has worked with every other device.

The PIP is squished and is not the correct aspect ratio at all, and yes, this bothers me.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

wmschultz said:


> HR34 new install, running 0x054C. I just had it installed last week along with going to a SWM set up.
> 
> It was my understanding that if you connected the HR34 to hardwired Ethernet that it
> would disable the DECA.


This is true on the HR24, but not on the 34.


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

could you explain the wireless hookup which is theres compared to hard wire..regards


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"bills" said:


> could you explain the wireless hookup which is theres compared to hard wire..regards


Wireless hookup of what exactly? What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## BakeBarry (May 23, 2009)

Hello all:

Longtime lurker / infrequent poster

I'm a ten plus year DTV customer, and I just switched out my HR20-700 for an HR34 today.

The HR34 is connected to the original model AM21 and hooked via HDMI into a Yamaha YHT-797.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007PU2X6M/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00

I got the new surround since my old Yamaha was over ten years old and didnt have HDMI compatibility.

I've gotten a couple of sporadic HDMI issue messages, and the pink screen has popped up after turning the system off and on.

Thanks for the work arounds posted earlier.

I'm really excited to get this box, and thank you all for the constant stream of great info.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

I accidentally started DoublePlay today. I got a "Please wait" that never went away afterwards. Couldn't change channel, switch buffer, bring up the menu.

A RBR showed the Self-Test screen momentarily then it went dark and stayed that way for ~5 minutes before I pulled the plug.

Next boot got all the way up but everything was in 480p. Native was off and I had resolutions set to not allow 480i/480p. So I did what I've done in the past - re-enable 480i/480p and toggle Native on and then off. Still 480p for everything. Tried lots of combinations but it refused to come out of 480p - changed channels, turned DVR on/off, turned TV on/off, toggled HDMI switch.

Power-cord rebooted again. Came up 480p again. This time toggling Native seems to have snapped it into behaving. Now getting appropriate HD. As I've noticed at other times, the menu/guide/list fonts are too small. Seems to happen when coming out of the lame low-res lock mode. Last time it happened the fonts weren't corrected until a day or two later (apparently all by itself).

Still getting lots of unrecognized signal messages from the TV during boot (very new Sony XBR-65HX929). No, it's not my HDMI switch as it worked perfectly for years with HR20.

Beta testing continues...


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Ours comes up in 480i with a message to set the resolution to 1080i using the front panel. No other method will change it. This is a new thing happening. Now every time we move the trailer or have a power outage, I have to fool with the front panel. 

Craziness.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Hmm that's interesting Wmschultz. I got my HR34 a few weeks ago. Initially i had it setup hardwired and then put BSF (band stop filter) on my HR21-700 and it worked fine. 

Since then I still have my 34 hardwired and am using it as a bridge using a Deca Coax ethernet adaptor connected to my HR21 and everything still works fine.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

this was a 1st today. any1 seen this b4?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"texasmoose" said:


> this was a 1st today. any1 seen this b4?


What else was going on in the system when you saw that?


----------



## jscott70 (Feb 14, 2009)

UPDATE: I know I've been a fountain of negativity in the past but wanted to let all of you know that since changing from IR to RF and then downloading new CE's the past 3 weeks, the DVR is functioning MUCH better now. No responsiveness/stability issues, only the quirks introduced from week to week with the latest CE. This week's corrected last week's and all seems well. I guess I'm finally living right too now...LOL


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Got up this morning and turned everything on and entered channel 355. When it changed all I received was this message:

Not subscribed. Press SELECT. (721)
Card: XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
Receiver: xxxx xxxx xxxx

Read the info and it said I wasn't subscribed to that package.

Did a reset and when it came back up it still was showing this error. While I was reading the "More Info" screen again it finally came back to normal! Bizarre.


----------



## pearkel (Feb 1, 2007)

jscott70 said:


> UPDATE: I know I've been a fountain of negativity in the past but wanted to let all of you know that since changing from IR to RF and then downloading new CE's the past 3 weeks, the DVR is functioning MUCH better now. No responsiveness/stability issues, only the quirks introduced from week to week with the latest CE. This week's corrected last week's and all seems well. I guess I'm finally living right too now...LOL


Glad to here!


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

Only found 1 minor issue in the 5 days since my HR34 install. The AM21 does not power off when I power off the HR34. Has anyone else have this or heard of this happening?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

iceman2a said:


> Only found 1 minor issue in the 5 days since my HR34 install. The AM21 does not power off when I power off the HR34. Has anyone else have this or heard of this happening?


Yup, it's a known issue.


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Yup, it's a known issue.


Thank you runnerFL.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

iceman2a said:


> Thank you runnerFL.


Your welcome. I just put a "Light Dim" (lightdims.com) over the power light on my AM21, and other devices, and don't worry about it.


----------



## Skerlnik (Jun 18, 2012)

jscott70 said:


> UPDATE: I know I've been a fountain of negativity in the past but wanted to let all of you know that since changing from IR to RF and then downloading new CE's the past 3 weeks, the DVR is functioning MUCH better now. No responsiveness/stability issues, only the quirks introduced from week to week with the latest CE. This week's corrected last week's and all seems well. I guess I'm finally living right too now...LOL


Thanks for posting that. I was always under the impression that the HRxx boxes tended to ignore/delay IR commands for some reason. My HR34 exhibits *far* too much response lag when I press buttons on my IR remote (but fortunately not "minutes" like others are experiencing). I know that certain home theater hardware has firmware code set to ignore IR commands if they receive too many incorrect/invalid/not applicable codes within a certain time span-- it makes me wonder if the HRxx's are locking is out for a few milliseconds for each button press...

It almost makes me want to replace my Harmony One with the Harmony 900... I just wish the price wasn't so steep.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Skerlnik said:


> It almost makes me want to replace my Harmony One with the Harmony 900... I just wish the price wasn't so steep.


It's worth it. I love my 900.


----------



## Skerlnik (Jun 18, 2012)

RunnerFL said:


> It's worth it. I love my 900.


I decided to take a look at the reviews on the 900, and it seems that a lot of people have issues with it. It can't do sequences? Why would Logitech leave that out... strange... Anyway-- how well does it function with your HR34? Any noticeable difference from using IR?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Skerlnik said:


> I decided to take a look at the reviews on the 900, and it seems that a lot of people have issues with it. It can't do sequences? Why would Logitech leave that out... strange... Anyway-- how well does it function with your HR34? Any noticeable difference from using IR?


Sequences being left out are a bummer but I've learned to live without them.

Mine works great with my home theater setup, which includes my HR34. I'm not sure what issues others have but I haven't run into any issues. Keypress entry is faster than with the DirecTV supplied remote but we're not talking leaps and bounds faster, just enough that you do notice a slight difference in speed. The biggest difference between the 900 and using the DirecTV remote is not having to make sure the remote is aimed at the HR34 since the 900 uses RF to communicate with IR Blasters.


----------



## EyeRonik1 (Nov 26, 2007)

texasmoose said:


> this was a 1st today. any1 seen this b4?


I get that once or twice a week. I often record on all five tuners, and it has happened when I powered up the HR-34 while all 5 are recording.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Turned on the HR34 yesterday, went to the guide and it locked up. Would not reposnd to the remote (RF) but the live feed was still working in the preview box. Had to RBR. Response to the remote is now slow many times with it taking 5 or 6 seconds to respond to the remote.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"HobbyTalk" said:


> Turned on the HR34 yesterday, went to the guide and it locked up. Would not reposnd to the remote (RF) but the live feed was still working in the preview box. Had to RBR. Response to the remote is now slow many times with it taking 5 or 6 seconds to respond to the remote.


Do you have full guide data?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Do you have full guide data?


It appeared to at the time but I couldn't scroll through the guide to see. I now have full guide data and it is still slow, sometimes it responds just fine, other times there is a few seconds delay for a key press.


----------



## thomamon (Jul 21, 2008)

Every Monday for the past month or so the receiver is not taping my wifes soaps and I get in trouble.

Is there anyway to fix this??? Why doesn't it happen any other days?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

thomamon said:


> Every Monday for the past month or so the receiver is not taping my wifes soaps and I get in trouble.
> 
> Is there anyway to fix this??? Why doesn't it happen any other days?


What does history say is the reason they are not recording?


----------



## thomamon (Jul 21, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> What does history say is the reason they are not recording?


Where do I get that?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

thomamon said:


> Where do I get that?


Menu > Recordings > Manage Recordings > History


----------



## thomamon (Jul 21, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Menu > Recordings > Manage Recordings > History


It says and I quote



> This episode was canceled because it did not match your show type settings or the program has already been recorded. (13)


All 3 of them say the same exact thing!!! But why would they say that when they are new episodes and season pass is set to record all.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

thomamon said:


> It says and I quote
> 
> All 3 of them say the same exact thing!!! But why would they say that when they are new episodes and season pass is set to record all.


What are you trying to record and from what channel?


----------



## Spongeweed (Sep 15, 2006)

I left D*TV a year ago for a cox bundle. Cox last week dropped about a dozen channels from cable card (tivo) customers like me.
I dropped them, called D*TV they just installed the HR34, I paired it with an am-21 and I'm in heaven.
It's great to be back.


----------



## dhaze (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome back!!


----------



## thomamon (Jul 21, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> What are you trying to record and from what channel?


ABC General Hospital
CBS Young and Restless, Bold and Beautiful


----------



## HuskerHarley (Feb 8, 2012)

thomamon said:


> ABC General Hospital
> CBS Young and Restless, Bold and Beautiful


That's :thats: your problem-->JK!

HH


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds to me like there are some guide data issues. You might want to try fluching your guide data by resetting the DVR twice in 30 minutes.

The guide data on Zap 2 It is listing the episodes on Mondays as being new episodes as far as I can see, so I dont' think it is an issue with the guide data in the stream being wrong unless your local affilliate might be doing something strange to it. I recommend you check Zap 2 It yourself for your zip code and see if it tags the monday episodes as new episodes.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

thomamon said:


> ABC General Hospital
> CBS Young and Restless, Bold and Beautiful


And only the Monday episodes don't record? No problems with Tues thru Fri?


----------



## thomamon (Jul 21, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> And only the Monday episodes don't record? No problems with Tues thru Fri?


Nope, it is always Monday... It has happened 4 out of the past 5 weeks. It did not happen last Monday so I thought it was fixed.


----------



## thomamon (Jul 21, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> Sounds to me like there are some guide data issues. You might want to try fluching your guide data by resetting the DVR twice in 30 minutes.
> 
> The guide data on Zap 2 It is listing the episodes on Mondays as being new episodes as far as I can see, so I dont' think it is an issue with the guide data in the stream being wrong unless your local affilliate might be doing something strange to it. I recommend you check Zap 2 It yourself for your zip code and see if it tags the monday episodes as new episodes.


Zap 2 it lists it as new...


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Mondays used to show "highlights" of the week before. Basically if you missed a whole week, Monday seemed to be a recap of everything. Not advertised this way, but sure seemed to be. Not that I watch soaps... ;-) .... well, not anymore. YEARS I say, YEARS.

Anyway, perhaps that is why they aren't always listed as new.


----------



## thomamon (Jul 21, 2008)

wmschultz said:


> Mondays used to show "highlights" of the week before. Basically if you missed a whole week, Monday seemed to be a recap of everything. Not advertised this way, but sure seemed to be. Not that I watch soaps... ;-) .... well, not anymore. YEARS I say, YEARS.
> 
> Anyway, perhaps that is why they aren't always listed as new.


But they are listed as new and its not really like that. The first scene is usually the same ending scene as Friday.


----------



## dhaze (Apr 23, 2012)

Is there any info on when we might get a software update?

I like my HR34 but it has some glitches, holding out hope that one day its as good as my HR24.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dhaze said:


> Is there any info on when we might get a software update?


No news... They normally don't announce updates, they just send them out. You may want to look into the CE program on here.



dhaze said:


> I like my HR34 but it has some glitches, holding out hope that one day its as good as my HR24.


There will be a point where they catch up to, and maybe pass, the HR24's.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

I believe it was said there is and update coming at the beginning of this month for the hbo on demand glitch


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

After using my new HR34 for a month, I see one large glaring issue: program sorting (Note: MRV is not enabled). This shows up in the Playlist, where an A-Z sort gives two groups of A-Z sort, one after the other. It also shows up in single-channel program lists (guide/highlight channel name/display) after to drill down to a program and then back out, the channel list is now balky and generally completely out of order (whole date range blocks are misordered, with next Tuesday following next Friday).

This all seems one bug, but I've not seen it mentioned here. Does my unit have a problem?


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Was watching the Royals lose again last night and was live or nearly live when the picture froze. No response from remote. Picture was on one frame and stuttering. Had been going back and forth between a recording and the game. Had to hard reboot. I had noticed that the remote was taking longer and longer to execute commands the last several days and was thinking about a reboot. Guess it finally forced my hand.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"gully_foyle" said:


> After using my new HR34 for a month, I see one large glaring issue: program sorting (Note: MRV is not enabled). This shows up in the Playlist, where an A-Z sort gives two groups of A-Z sort, one after the other. It also shows up in single-channel program lists (guide/highlight channel name/display) after to drill down to a program and then back out, the channel list is now balky and generally completely out of order (whole date range blocks are misordered, with next Tuesday following next Friday).
> 
> This all seems one bug, but I've not seen it mentioned here. Does my unit have a problem?


All hrs had that bug for a wile. It's a bug and will be fixed. Already has been in the other hrs.


----------

